# A Wordle game of categories



## Art Rock

@Ingélou introduced the successful Baker's Dozen games to TC, where players have to come up with 13 answers fitting a thme before they move on to the next. She also introduced the on-line Wordle game (guess a five letter word in six attempts) to me and I have become addicted (although I have moved on to Octordle by now). So I thought... why not combine the two ideas.

It's another categories game, but instead of 13 answers, we would need 6 - but all answers should be words of five letters.

Anyone can play, but everyone can post only two answers per theme (with another inbetween). The player adding the sixth answer should post the next theme(and post the first answer).

Themes can be anything, but should not be repeated. Please copy/paste the previous post (including themedefinition and previous answers), then add your own.

No idea whether this will fly - let's see. 

Kicking off:

Theme 1. Musical instruments

1. Viola


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 1. Musical instruments

1. Viola
2. Banjo


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme 1. Musical instruments

1. Viola
2. Banjo 
3. Cello


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 1. Musical instruments

1. Viola
2. Banjo
3. Cello
4. Sitar


----------



## Highwayman

Theme 1. Musical instruments

1. Viola
2. Banjo
3. Cello
4. Sitar
5. Qanun


----------



## haziz

Theme 1. Musical instruments

1. Viola
2. Banjo
3. Cello
4. Sitar
5. Qanun 
6. Piano

Theme 2. English Composers

1. Elgar


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme 2. English Composers

1. Elgar 
2. Dyson


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 2. English Composers

1. Elgar 
2. Dyson
3. Bliss


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme 2. English Composers

1. Elgar 
2. Dyson
3. Bliss
4. Finzi


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 2. English Composers

1. Elgar
2. Dyson
3. Bliss
4. Finzi
5. Boyce


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme 2: English Composers

1. Elgar
2. Dyson
3. Bliss
4. Finzi
5. Boyce
6. Holst

Theme 3: Violinists

1. Elman


----------



## Bulldog

Theme 3: Violinists

1. Elman
2. Neveu


----------



## SanAntone

Theme 3: Violinists

1. Elman
2. Neveu
3. Faust


----------



## haziz

Theme 3: Violinists

1. Elman
2. Neveu
3. Faust
4. Repin


----------



## Art Rock

Theme 3: Violinists

1. Elman
2. Neveu
3. Faust
4. Repin
5. Chang


----------



## Ingélou

Theme 3: Violinists

1. Elman
2. Neveu
3. Faust
4. Repin
5. Chang 
6. Stern


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language:

1. Donne


----------



## Taggart

Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language:

1. Donne
2. Burns


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language:

1. Donne
2. Burns
3. Keats


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language:

1. Donne
2. Burns
3. Keats
4. Pound


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language:

1. Donne
2. Burns
3. Keats
4. Pound 
5. Hardy


----------



## haziz

Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language:

1. Donne
2. Burns
3. Keats
4. Pound
5. Hardy
6. Dylan

Theme # 5 - French composers

1. Ravel


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 5 - French composers

1. Ravel 
2. Lully (took on French nationality in 1661)


----------



## Taggart

Theme # 5 - French composers

1. Ravel
2. Lully (took on French nationality in 1661)
3. Bizet


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 5 - French composers

1. Ravel
2. Lully (took on French nationality in 1661)
3. Bizet 
4. Jarre


----------



## Bulldog

Theme # 5 - French composers

1. Ravel
2. Lully (took on French nationality in 1661)
3. Bizet 
4. Jarre
5. Chausson


----------



## EvaBaron

Bulldog said:


> Theme # 5 - French composers
> 
> 1. Ravel
> 2. Lully (took on French nationality in 1661)
> 3. Bizet
> 4. Jarre
> 5. Chausson


It’s supposed to be 5 letters, may I suggest 5. Dukas?


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 5 - French composers

1. Ravel
2. Lully (took on French nationality in 1661)
3. Bizet
4. Jarre
5. Dukas
6. Ibert


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa (reminder: 5 letters)

1. Benin


----------



## Bulldog

Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa (reminder: 5 letters)

1. Benin
2. Kenya


----------



## Highwayman

Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa (reminder: 5 letters)

1. Benin
2. Kenya 
3. Niger


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa (reminder: 5 letters)

Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa (reminder: 5 letters)

1. Benin
2. Kenya
3. Niger
4. Ghana


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa (reminder: 5 letters)

1. Benin
2. Kenya
3. Niger
4. Ghana 
5. Gabon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa (reminder: 5 letters)

1. Benin
2. Kenya
3. Niger
4. Ghana
5. Gabon 
6. Egypt


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #7 - Towns in England with five letters:

1. Ripon


----------



## Taggart

Theme #7 - Towns in England with five letters:

1. Ripon
2. Leeds


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #7 - Towns in England with five letters:

1. Ripon
2. Leeds
3. Dover


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #7 - Towns in England with five letters:

1. Ripon
2. Leeds
3. Dover
4. Luton


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #7 - Towns in England with five letters:

1. Ripon
2. Leeds
3. Dover
4. Luton
5. Blyth


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #7 - Towns in England with five letters:

1. Ripon
2. Leeds
3. Dover
4. Luton
5. Blyth
6. Derby


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies with five letters: 

1. Slade


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies with five letters: 

1. Slade
2. Queen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies with five letters:

1. Slade
2. Queen 
3. Wings


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies with five letters:

1. Slade
2. Queen
3. Wings
4. Camel


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies with five letters:

1. Slade
2. Queen
3. Wings
4. Camel
5. Byrds (2 albums in 1971)


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies with five letters:

1. Slade
2. Queen
3. Wings
4. Camel
5. Byrds (2 albums in 1971)
6. Wings


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #9: Contemporary composers

1. Reich


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #9: Contemporary composers

1. Reich
2. Thomas Adès


----------



## Philidor

I guess that Adès could be eliminated due to the number of letters in his 2nd name, but this one should fit:

Theme #9: Contemporary composers

2./3. Glass (Philip)


----------



## Ingélou

EvaBaron said:


> Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies with five letters:
> 
> 1. Slade
> 2. Queen
> 3. Wings
> 4. Camel
> 5. Byrds (2 albums in 1971)
> 6. Wings


Note - you've put for number 6 the same one that I put for number 3!


----------



## EvaBaron

Ingélou said:


> Note - you've put for number 6 the same one that I put for number 3!


Oh that’s stupid of me, instead no. 6 will be Heart


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #9: Contemporary composers with five letters

1. Reich
2. Glass, Ph.
3. Adams, J.L.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #9: Contemporary composers with five letters

1. Reich
2. Glass, Ph.
3. Adams, J.L. 
4. Tower, Joan


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #9: Contemporary composers with five letters

1. Reich
2. Glass, Ph.
3. Adams, J.L.
4. Tower, Joan
5. Riley


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #9: Contemporary composers with five letters

1. Reich
2. Glass, Ph.
3. Adams, J.L.
4. Tower, Joan
5. Riley 
6. Wolfe, Julia


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #10: Languages (dead or living) with five letters - should be what they're normally called.

1. Welsh


----------



## Taggart

Theme #10: Languages (dead or living) with five letters - should be what they're normally called.

1. Welsh
2. Greek


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #10: Languages (dead or living) with five letters - should be what they're normally called.

1. Welsh
2. Greek
3. Hindi


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #10: Languages (dead or living) with five letters - should be what they're normally called.

1. Welsh
2. Greek
3. Hindi 
4. Dutch


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #10: Languages (dead or living) with five letters - should be what they're normally called.

1. Welsh
2. Greek
3. Hindi
4. Dutch
5. Norsk


----------



## Philidor

Theme #10: Languages (dead or living) with five letters - should be what they're normally called.

1. Welsh
2. Greek
3. Hindi
4. Dutch
5. Norsk
6. Latin


----------



## Philidor

Theme #11: Music that could support the best thing that two people can do together with six letters

1. (Ravel: ) Boléro


----------



## Art Rock

Philidor said:


> Theme #11: Music that could support the best thing that two people can do together with six letters
> 
> 1. (Ravel: ) Boléro


Please read first post. The whole game is five letters. New theme please.


----------



## Philidor

Apologies ...

Theme #11: Instruments for playing some music that could support praying with five letters

1. Organ


----------



## Art Rock

_We did musical instruments as the first theme. We can do yours, but then these should not be used:
1. Viola
2. Banjo
3. Cello
4. Sitar
5. Qanun
6. Piano_


----------



## Art Rock

Themes done so far:
Theme #1 - Musical instruments 
Theme #2 - English Composers 
Theme #3 - Violinists 
Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language
Theme # 5 - French composers 
Theme # 6 - Countries in Africa 
Theme #7 - Towns in England 
Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies 
Theme #9 - Contemporary composers 
Theme #10 - Languages (dead or living)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #11: Instruments for playing some music that could support praying with five letters
[do not post Viola, Banjo, Cello, Sitar, Qanun, Piano]

1. Organ
2. Duduk


----------



## Ingélou

Highwayman said:


> Theme #10: Languages (dead or living) with five letters - should be what they're normally called.
> 5. Norsk


Hmm - should be what they're normally called in English, the language used on this board!
In which case it would have 9 letters - Norwegian.

There's always one... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
(5. Tamil)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #11: Instruments for playing some music that could support praying with five letters
[do not post Viola, Banjo, Cello, Sitar, Qanun, Piano]

1. Organ
2. Duduk 
3. Ektar


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #11: Instruments for playing some music that could support praying with five letters
[do not post Viola, Banjo, Cello, Sitar, Qanun, Piano]

1. Organ
2. Duduk
3. Ektar
4. Radio

😈


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #11: Instruments for playing some music that could support praying with five letters
[do not post Viola, Banjo, Cello, Sitar, Qanun, Piano]

1. Organ
2. Duduk
3. Ektar
4. Radio
5. Nevel


----------



## Taggart

Theme #11: Instruments for playing some music that could support praying with five letters
[do not post Viola, Banjo, Cello, Sitar, Qanun, Piano]

1. Organ
2. Duduk
3. Ektar
4. Radio
5. Nevel
6. Tabla


----------



## Taggart

Theme #12: Five letter colour names

1. Lemon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #12: Five letter colour names

1. Lemon 
2. Amber


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #12: Five letter colour names

1. Lemon
2. Amber
3. Green


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #12: Five letter colour names

1. Lemon
2. Amber
3. Green
4. Sepia


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #12: Five letter colour names

1. Lemon
2. Amber
3. Green
4. Sepia
5. Mauve


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #12: Five letter colour names

1. Lemon
2. Amber
3. Green
4. Sepia
5. Mauve 
6. Azure


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang 
2. Plunk


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang 
2. Plunk
3. Cling


----------



## Ingélou

EvaBaron said:


> Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made
> 
> 1. Clang
> 2. Plunk
> 3. Cling


Sorry - cling isn't used as a noise word in English. So we'll change it to clink.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang
2. Plunk
3. Clink


----------



## Philidor

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang
2. Plunk
3. Clink
4. Booom


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang
2. Plunk
3. Clink
4. Booom
5. Chirp


----------



## Taggart

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang
2. Plunk
3. Clink
4. Booom 
5. Knock


----------



## haziz

Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made

1. Clang
2. Plunk
3. Clink
4. Booom 
5. Knock
6. Boing


----------



## haziz

Theme # 14 - Female composers:

1. Beach


----------



## Ingélou

Philidor said:


> Theme #13: five letter words for different noises that can be made
> 4. Booom


Disqualified as this is just a jokey spelling of the four letter word boom.
This is a very 'high-maintenance' thread so far! 


The game's moved on. Substitute 'plash'.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 14 - Female composers:

1. Beach 
2. Price (Florence)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme # 14 - Female composers:

1. Beach
2. Price (Florence)
3. Swift (Kay) - popular music composer (and paramour of George Gershwin)


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme # 14 - Female composers:

1. Beach
2. Price (Florence)
3. Swift (Kay) - popular music composer (and paramour of George Gershwin) 
4. Smyth (Ethel)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 14 - Female composers:

1. Beach
2. Price (Florence)
3. Swift (Kay) - popular music composer (and paramour of George Gershwin)
4. Smyth (Ethel)
5. Clyne (Anna)


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> 4. Booom





Ingélou said:


> Disqualified as this is just a jokey spelling of the four letter word boom.


















Further examples on request ...


----------



## Philidor

Theme # 14 - Female composers:

1. Beach
2. Price (Florence)
3. Swift (Kay) - popular music composer (and paramour of George Gershwin)
4. Smyth (Ethel)
5. Clyne (Anna)
6. Holst (Imogen)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #15 - XO cognacs that might help you suffering 2nd rate music.

1. Audry


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #15 - five letter XO cognacs that might help you suffering 2nd rate music.

1. Audry
2. Camus


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #15 - five letter XO cognacs that might help you suffering 2nd rate music.

1. Audry
2. Camus
3. Godet


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #15 - five letter XO cognacs that might help you suffering 2nd rate music.

1. Audry
2. Camus
3. Godet 
4. D'Ussé


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #15 - five letter XO cognacs that might help you suffering 2nd rate music.

1. Audry
2. Camus
3. Godet 
4. D'Ussé 
5. Hardy


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #15 - five letter XO cognacs that might help you suffering 2nd rate music.

1. Audry
2. Camus
3. Godet
4. D'Ussé
5. Hardy
6. Bache


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #16: Five letter American conductors

1. Alsop


----------



## Philidor

Theme #16: Five letter American conductors

1. Alsop
2. Craft


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #16: Five letter American conductors

1. Alsop
2. Craft
3. Hendl


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #16: Five letter American conductors

1. Alsop
2. Craft
3. Hendl
4. Sousa


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #16: Five letter American conductors

1. Alsop
2. Craft
3. Hendl
4. Sousa 
5 Adler


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #16: Five letter American conductors

1. Alsop
2. Craft
3. Hendl
4. Sousa
5 Adler
6. Adams, JC


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #17: Five letter national capitals

1. Quito


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #17: Five letter national capitals

1. Quito
2. Tunis


----------



## Art Rock

Lagos is no longer the capital of Nigeria (since 1991).


----------



## Philidor

Theme #17: Five letter national capitals

1. Quito
2. Tokyo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #17: Five letter national capitals 

1. Quito
2. Tunis
3. Tokyo 
4. Vaduz


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #17: Five letter national capitals 

1. Quito
2. Tunis
3. Tokyo 
4. Vaduz
5. Cairo


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #17: Five letter national capitals

1. Quito
2. Tunis
3. Tokyo
4. Vaduz
5. Cairo 
6. Dakar


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Aaron


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Aaron 
2. Moses


----------



## Taggart

Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Aaron 
2. Moses 
3. Jacob


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Aaron
2. Moses
3. Jacob 
4.Isaac


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Aaron
2. Moses
3. Jacob
4 .Isaac
5. David


----------



## Taggart

Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Aaron
2. Moses
3. Jacob
4 .Isaac
5. David 
6. Hosea


----------



## Taggart

Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Jesus


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Jesus
2. Felix


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Jesus
2. Felix
3. Simon


----------



## Philidor

Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Jesus
2. Felix
3. Simon 
4. James son of Zebedee


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Jesus
2. Felix
3. Simon
4. James son of Zebedee 
5. Silas


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) with five-letter names:

1. Jesus
2. Felix
3. Simon
4. James son of Zebedee 
5. Silas 
6. Judas


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #20 - Five Letter Rivers in continental Europe

1. Saône


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #20 - Five Letter Rivers in continental Europe

1. Saône 
2. Rhine


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #20 - Five Letter Rivers in continental Europe

1. Saône
2. Rhine
3. Seine


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #20 - Five Letter Rivers in continental Europe

1. Saône
2. Rhine
3. Seine
4. Tiber


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #20 - Five Letter Rivers in continental Europe

1. Saône
2. Rhine
3. Seine
4. Tiber 
5. Loire


----------



## Taggart

Theme #20 - Five Letter Rivers in continental Europe

1. Saône
2. Rhine
3. Seine
4. Tiber 
5. Loire 
6. Rhone


----------



## Taggart

Theme #21 - Five Letter Islands

1. Capri


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #21 - Five Letter Islands

1. Capri 
2. Barra


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #21 - Five Letter Islands

1. Capri
2. Barra
3. Malta


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #21 - Five Letter Islands

1. Capri
2. Barra
3. Malta 
4. Texel


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #21 - Five Letter Islands

1. Capri
2. Barra
3. Malta
4. Texel
5. Crete


----------



## Philidor

Theme #21 - Five Letter Islands

1. Capri
2. Barra
3. Malta
4. Texel
5. Crete 
6. Rügen


----------



## Philidor

Theme #22 - Five letter musical genres (e. g. Oratorio) or forms (e. g. Scherzo). 

1. Opera


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #22 - Five letter musical genres.

1. Opera
2 Blues


----------



## Art Rock

_Intermezzo:

Themes done so far:
Theme #1 - Musical instruments
Theme #2 - English Composers
Theme #3 - Violinists
Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language
Theme #5 - French composers
Theme #6 - Countries in Africa
Theme #7 - Towns in England
Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies
Theme #9 - Contemporary composers
Theme #10 - Languages (dead or living)
Theme #11 - Instruments that could support praying 
Theme #12 - Colour names
Theme #13 - Words for different noises that can be made
Theme #14 - Female composers
Theme #15 - XO cognacs 
Theme #16 - American conductors
Theme #17 - National capitals
Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) 
Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) 
Theme #20 - Rivers in continental Europe
Theme #21 - Islands
Theme #22 - Musical genres or forms_


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #22 - Five letter musical genres (e. g. Oratorio) or forms (e. g. Scherzo). 

1. Opera
2. Blues
3. Rondo


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #22 - Five letter musical genres (e. g. Oratorio) or forms (e. g. Scherzo).

1. Opera
2. Blues
3. Rondo
4.House


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #22 - Five letter musical genres (e. g. Oratorio) or forms (e. g. Scherzo).

1. Opera
2. Blues
3. Rondo
4. House
5. Carol


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #22 - Five letter musical genres (e. g. Oratorio) or forms (e. g. Scherzo).

1. Opera
2. Blues
3. Rondo
4. House
5. Carol 
6. Fugue


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #23 Post WWII fiction titles (include author)

1. Libra - Don DeLillo


----------



## Art Rock

Clever - technically it is a five letters title.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #23 Post WWII fiction five letter titles (include author) 

1. Mao II - Don DeLillo 
2. Snuff - Terry Pratchett


----------



## jegreenwood

Art Rock said:


> Theme #23 Post WWII fiction five letter titles (include author)
> 
> 1. Mao II - Don DeLillo
> 2. Snuff - Terry Pratchett


Note - I went back to the instructions and noted it was for a word (singular). So I changed books.


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Theme #23 Post WWII fiction five letter titles (include author) 

1. Libra - Don DeLillo 
2. Snuff - Terry Pratchett


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #23 Post WWII fiction five letter titles (include author)

1. Libra - Don DeLillo
2. Snuff - Terry Pratchett 
3. Sadie - Courtney Summers


----------



## Taggart

Theme #23 Post WWII fiction five letter titles (include author)

1. Libra - Don DeLillo
2. Snuff - Terry Pratchett 
3. Sadie - Courtney Summers 
4. Circe - Madeline Miller


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #23 Post WWII fiction five letter titles (include author)

1. Libra - Don DeLillo
2. Snuff - Terry Pratchett 
3. Sadie - Courtney Summers 
4. Circe - Madeline Miller 
5. Jingo - Terry Pratchett

@jegreenwood - if you do not want authors repeated, skip this one.


----------



## starcat

Theme #23 Post WWII fiction five letter titles (include author)

1. Libra - Don DeLillo
2. Snuff - Terry Pratchett
3. Sadie - Courtney Summers
4. Circe - Madeline Miller
5. Jingo - Terry Pratchett
6. Filth - Irvine Welsh


----------



## starcat

Theme #24
Post fruits with five letters

1. Grape


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #24
Post fruits with five letters

1. Grape 
2.Lemon


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #24
Post fruits with five letters

1. Grape 
2. Lemon 
3. Mango


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #24
Post fruits with five letters

1. Grape
2. Lemon
3. Mango
4. Melon


----------



## Philidor

Theme #24
Post fruits with five letters

1. Grape
2. Lemon
3. Mango
4. Melon
5. Apple


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #24
Post fruits with five letters

1. Grape
2. Lemon
3. Mango
4. Melon
5. Apple 
6. Peach


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #25
Furniture

1. Couch


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #25
Furniture

1. Couch
2. Table


----------



## Philidor

Theme #25
Furniture

1. Couch
2. Table
3. Shelf


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #25
Furniture

1. Couch
2. Table
3. Shelf
4. Chair


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #25
Furniture

1. Couch
2. Table
3. Shelf
4. Chair 
5. Divan


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #25
Furniture

1. Couch
2. Table
3. Shelf
4. Chair
5. Divan
6. Stool


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #26 - Five letter pop/rock bands who released a studio album in the 90s, but not in the 70s

1. Suede


----------



## Nate Miller

Theme #25
Furniture

1. Couch
2. Table
3. Shelf
4. Chair
5. Divan
6. Stool
7. Ottoman


----------



## Art Rock

We stop at six (see first post)....


----------



## Nate Miller

sorry Art. I suspected something like that when I posted my "ottoman" and saw your new category


----------



## starcat

Theme #26 - Five letter pop/rock bands who released a studio album in the 90s, but not in the 70s

1. Suede
2. Keane


----------



## Philidor

Theme #26 - Five letter pop/rock bands who released a studio album in the 90s, but not in the 70s

1. Suede
2. Keane 
3. Oasis


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #26 - Five letter pop/rock bands who released a studio album in the 90s, but not in the 70s

1. Suede
2. Keane
3. Oasis
4. Arena


----------



## starcat

Theme #26 - Five letter pop/rock bands who released a studio album in the 90s, but not in the 70s

1. Suede
2. Keane
3. Oasis
4. Arena
5. Creed


----------



## Art Rock

Let's stretch the theme a bit to "Five letter pop/rock bands who released a studio album in the 90s *or later*, but not in the 70s", to move it along.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #26 - Five letter pop/rock bands who released a studio album in the 90s, but not in the 70s

1. Suede
2. Keane
3. Oasis
4. Arena
5. Creed 
6. Opeth


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #27 - Five letter fabrics (natural or man-made):

1. Satin


----------



## Taggart

Theme #27 - Five letter fabrics (natural or man-made):

1. Satin 
2. Linen


----------



## Philidor

Theme #27 - Five letter fabrics (natural or man-made):

1. Satin
2. Linen 
3. Tweed


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #27 - Five letter fabrics (natural or man-made):

1. Satin
2. Linen
3. Tweed
4. Nylon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #27 - Five letter fabrics (natural or man-made):

1. Satin
2. Linen
3. Tweed
4. Nylon 
5. Serge


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #27 - Five letter fabrics (natural or man-made):

1. Satin
2. Linen
3. Tweed
4. Nylon
5. Serge
6. Suede


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #27 - Five letter fabrics (natural or man-made):

1. Satin
2. Linen
3. Tweed
4. Nylon 
5. Serge
6. Rayon


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #28: five letter record labels

1. Decca


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #28: five letter record labels

1. Decca
2. Tudor


----------



## jegreenwood

Note my post #182 - but I'll let it pass.


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #28: five letter record labels

1. Decca
2. Tudor 
3. Angel


----------



## Philidor

Theme #28: five letter record labels

1. Decca
2. Tudor
3. Angel 
4. Carus


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #28: five letter record labels

1. Decca
2. Tudor
3. Angel 
4. Carus
5. Alpha


----------



## Philidor

Theme #28: five letter record labels

1. Decca
2. Tudor
3. Angel
4. Carus
5. Alpha 
6. Tacet


----------



## Philidor

Theme #29: five letter palindromes.

1. Radar


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #29: five letters palindromes.

1. Radar 
2. Kayak


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #29: five letters palindromes.

1. Radar 
2. Kayak
3. Tenet


----------



## starcat

Theme #29: five letters palindromes.

1. Radar
2. Kayak
3. Tenet
4. Level


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #29: five letters palindromes.

1. Radar
2. Kayak
3. Tenet
4. Level 
5. Rotor


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #29: five letters palindromes.

1. Radar
2. Kayak
3. Tenet
4. Level
5. Rotor
6. Madam


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #30: five letter song titles

1. Angie (Rolling Stones)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #30: five letter song titles

1. Angie (Rolling Stones)
2. Venus ( Shocking Blue


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #30: five letter song titles

1. Angie (Rolling Stones)
2. Venus ( Shocking Blue)
3. Crazy (Patsy Cline)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #30: five letter song titles

1. Angie (Rolling Stones)
2. Venus ( Shocking Blue)
3. Crazy (Patsy Cline) 
4. Cream (Prince )


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #30: five letter song titles

1. Angie (Rolling Stones)
2. Venus ( Shocking Blue)
3. Crazy (Patsy Cline)
4. Cream (Prince )
5. Kites (Simon Dupree and the Big Sound)


----------



## Art Rock

_Intermezzo:

Themes done so far:
Theme #1 - Musical instruments
Theme #2 - English Composers
Theme #3 - Violinists
Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language
Theme #5 - French composers
Theme #6 - Countries in Africa
Theme #7 - Towns in England
Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies
Theme #9 - Contemporary composers
Theme #10 - Languages (dead or living)
Theme #11 - Instruments that could support praying 
Theme #12 - Colour names
Theme #13 - Words for different noises that can be made
Theme #14 - Female composers
Theme #15 - XO cognacs 
Theme #16 - American conductors
Theme #17 - National capitals
Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) 
Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) 
Theme #20 - Rivers in continental Europe
Theme #21 - Islands
Theme #22 - Musical genres or forms_ 
Theme #23 - Post WWII fiction titles 
_Theme #24 - Fruit
Theme #25 - Furniture
Theme #26 - Pop/rock bands active after 1990
Theme #27 - Fabrics (natural or man-made)
Theme #28 - Record labels
Theme #29 - Palindromes
Theme #30 - Song titles_


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #30: five letter song titles

1. Angie (Rolling Stones)
2. Venus ( Shocking Blue)
3. Crazy (Patsy Cline)
4. Cream (Prince )
5. Kites (Simon Dupree and the Big Sound) 
6. Layla (Derek & The Dominos)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #31: Film (Movie) Titles with Five Letters - include the date of issue.

1. Kipps (1941)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #31: Film (Movie) Titles with Five Letters - include the date of issue.

1. Kipps (1941) 
2. Doubt (2008 )


----------



## Taggart

Theme #31: Film (Movie) Titles with Five Letters - include the date of issue.

1. Kipps (1941)
2. Doubt (2008 )
3. Bambi (1942)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #31: Film (Movie) Titles with Five Letters - include the date of issue.

1. Kipps (1941)
2. Doubt (2008 )
3. Bambi (1942)
4. Shine (1996)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #31: Film (Movie) Titles with Five Letters - include the date of issue.

1. Kipps (1941)
2. Doubt (2008 )
3. Bambi (1942)
4. Shine (1996) 
5. Evita (1996)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #31: Film (Movie) Titles with Five Letters - include the date of issue.

1. Kipps (1941)
2. Doubt (2008 )
3. Bambi (1942)
4. Shine (1996)
5. Evita (1996) 
6. Shrek (2001)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #32: Notable mathematicians with five letters.

1. Euler


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #32: Notable mathematicians with five letters.

1. Euler 
2. Boole (George, 1816-64)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #32: Notable mathematicians with five letters.

1. Euler 
2. Boole (George, 1816-64) 
3. G H Hardy


----------



## Philidor

#212 · 27 m ago

Theme #32: Notable mathematicians with five letters.

1. Euler
2. Boole (George, 1816-64)
3. G H Hardy
4. Janko, Zvonimir (found 4 of 26 sporadic groups)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #32: Notable mathematicians with five letters.

1. Euler
2. Boole (George, 1816-64)
3. G H Hardy
4. Janko, Zvonimir (found 4 of 26 sporadic groups) 
5 Turin Alen 1912-1954


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #32: Notable mathematicians with five letters.

1. Euler
2. Boole (George, 1816-64)
3. G H Hardy
4. Janko, Zvonimir (found 4 of 26 sporadic groups)
5 Turin Alen 1912-1954 
6. Godel


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #33 Words with four vowels. Vowels can be repeated. 'Y' counts when used as a vowel.

1. Eerie


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #33 Words with four vowels. Vowels can be repeated. 'Y' counts when used as a vowel.

1. Eerie
2. Queue


----------



## Philidor

Theme #33 Words with four vowels. Vowels can be repeated. 'Y' counts when used as a vowel.

1. Eerie
2. Queue 
3. Audio


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #33 Words with four vowels. Vowels can be repeated. 'Y' counts when used as a vowel.

1. Eerie
2. Queue
3. Audio 
4. Cooee


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #33 Words with four vowels. Vowels can be repeated. 'Y' counts when used as a vowel.

1. Eerie
2. Queue
3. Audio
4. Cooee 
5. Ouija


----------



## starcat

Theme #33 Words with four vowels. Vowels can be repeated. 'Y' counts when used as a vowel.

1. Eerie
2. Queue
3. Audio
4. Cooee
5. Ouija
6. Adieu


----------



## starcat

Theme #34
Composers born in the 18th century

1. Gluck


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #34
Composers born in the 18th century

1. Gluck 
2. Haydn


----------



## Taggart

Theme #34
Composers born in the 18th century

1. Gluck 
2. Haydn 
3. Rebel (François )


----------



## Rogerx

Composers born in the 18th century

1. Gluck
2. Haydn
3. Rebel (François )
4. Madin ( Henry)


----------



## Taggart

Composers born in the 18th century

1. Gluck
2. Haydn
3. Rebel (François )
4. Madin ( Henry) 
5. Mudge (Richard)


----------



## Philidor

Composers born in the 18th century

1. Gluck
2. Haydn
3. Rebel (François )
4. Madin ( Henry)
5. Mudge (Richard) 
6. Weber (Carl Maria von)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #35 - Countertenors with five letters

1. Mehta, Bejun


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #35 - Countertenors with five letters

1. Mehta, Bejun 
2. Lesne , Gerard


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #35 - Countertenors with five letters

1. Mehta, Bejun
2. Lesne , Gerard
3. Visse, Dominique


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #35 - Countertenors with five letters

1. Mehta, Bejun
2. Lesne , Gerard
3. Visse, Dominique 
4. Blaze, Robin


----------



## Taggart

Theme #35 - Countertenors with five letters

1. Mehta, Bejun
2. Lesne , Gerard
3. Visse, Dominique 
4. Blaze, Robin 
5. Hayes, Solomon


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #35 - Countertenors with five letters

1. Mehta, Bejun
2. Lesne , Gerard
3. Visse, Dominique 
4. Blaze, Robin 
5. Hayes, Solomon
6. Ragin, Derek Lee


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #36: Operas with 5 letters

1. Tosca


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #36: Operas with 5 letters

1. Tosca 
2. Manon


----------



## Philidor

Theme #36: Operas with 5 letters

1. Tosca
2. Manon
3. Médée (Chérubini)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #36: Operas with 5 letters

1. Tosca
2. Manon
3. Médée (Chérubini)
4. Norma


----------



## Philidor

Theme #36: Operas with 5 letters

1. Tosca
2. Manon
3. Médée (Chérubini)
4. Norma 
5. Faust (Gounod)


----------



## starcat

Theme #36: Operas with 5 letters

1. Tosca
2. Manon
3. Médée (Chérubini)
4. Norma
5. Faust (Gounod)
6. Aleko (Rachmaninoff)


----------



## starcat

Theme #37:
Towns/cities in France

1. Nancy


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #37:
Towns/cities in France

1. Nancy 
2. Rouen


----------



## Philidor

Theme #37:
Towns/cities in France

1. Nancy
2. Rouen 
3. Tours


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #37:
Five Letter Towns/cities in France

1. Nancy 
2. Rouen 
3. Tours
4. Lille


----------



## Taggart

Theme #37:
Five Letter Towns/cities in France

1. Nancy 
2. Rouen 
3. Tours
4. Lille 
5.Paris


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #37:
Five Letter Towns/cities in France

1. Nancy
2. Rouen
3. Tours
4. Lille
5.Paris 
6. Brest


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #38 - five-letter items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink. 

1. Grill


----------



## Taggart

Theme #38 - five-letter items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink.

1. Grill
2. Sieve


----------



## starcat

Theme #38 - five-letter items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink.

1. Grill
2. Sieve
3. Knife


----------



## Philidor

Theme #38 - five-letter items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink.

1. Grill
2. Sieve
3. Knife
4. Fungi (if not counted as food)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #38 - five-letter items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink.

1. Grill
2. Sieve
3. Knife
4. Fungi (if not counted as food)
5. Spoon


----------



## Art Rock

Fungi? Either food or time to clean your kitchen.

Theme #38 - five-letter items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink.

1. Grill
2. Sieve
3. Knife
4. Spoon
5. Plate


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> Fungi? Either food or time to clean your kitchen.


In every kitchen you will find fungi ... the difference is just the amount ...


----------



## Taggart

Theme #38 - five-letter items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink.

1. Grill
2. Sieve
3. Knife
4. Spoon
5. Plate 
6. Whisk


----------



## Taggart

Theme #39 - Things you wear with five letters - no plurals

1. Stole


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #39 - Things you wear with five letters - no plurals

1. Stole 
2. Skirt


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #39 - Things you wear with five letters - no plurals

1. Stole
2. Skirt
3. Shirt


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #39 - Things you wear with five letters - no plurals

1. Stole
2. Skirt
3. Shirt
4. Scarf


----------



## Philidor

Theme #39 - Things you wear with five letters - no plurals

1. Stole
2. Skirt
3. Shirt
4. Scarf 
5. Glove


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #39 - Things you wear with five letters - no plurals

1. Stole
2. Skirt
3. Shirt
4. Scarf
5. Glove
6. Dress


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 40 - Five letter album titles (no albums named after the band/singer) - include the act 

1. Fuaim (Clannad)


----------



## starcat

Theme # 40 - Five letter album titles (no albums named after the band/singer) - include the act

1. Fuaim (Clannad)
2. Gaudi (The Alan Parsons Project)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 40 - Five letter album titles (no albums named after the band/singer) - include the act

1. Fuaim (Clannad)
2. Gaudi (The Alan Parsons Project) 
3. Shine (Joni Mitchell)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme # 40 - Five letter album titles (no albums named after the band/singer) - include the act

1. Fuaim (Clannad)
2. Gaudi (The Alan Parsons Project)
3. Shine (Joni Mitchell)
5 Pearl . ( Janis Joplin)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme # 40 - Five letter album titles (no albums named after the band/singer) - include the act

1. Fuaim (Clannad)
2. Gaudi (The Alan Parsons Project)
3. Shine (Joni Mitchell)
4. Pearl ( Janis Joplin)
5. Rajaz (Camel)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme # 40 - Five letter album titles (no albums named after the band/singer) - include the act

1. Fuaim (Clannad)
2. Gaudi (The Alan Parsons Project)
3. Shine (Joni Mitchell)
4. Pearl ( Janis Joplin)
5. Rajaz (Camel) 
6. Blaze (Herman's Hermits)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #41 - Five-letter Flowers (either botanical or common names, but it mustn't be the same flower; e.g. if someone posts 'viola' you can't post 'pansy'.)

1. Lupin


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #41 - Five-letter Flowers (either botanical or common names, but it mustn't be the same flower; e.g. if someone posts 'viola' you can't post 'pansy'.)

1. Lupin 
2 Tulip


----------



## Taggart

Theme #41 - Five-letter Flowers (either botanical or common names, but it mustn't be the same flower; e.g. if someone posts 'viola' you can't post 'pansy'.)

1. Lupin
2 Tulip
3. Lilac


----------



## starcat

Theme #41 - Five-letter Flowers (either botanical or common names, but it mustn't be the same flower; e.g. if someone posts 'viola' you can't post 'pansy'.)

1. Lupin
2 Tulip
3. Lilac
4. Poppy


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #41 - Five-letter Flowers (either botanical or common names, but it mustn't be the same flower; e.g. if someone posts 'viola' you can't post 'pansy'.)

1. Lupin
2 Tulip
3. Lilac
4. Poppy
5. Daisy


----------



## Philidor

Theme #41 - Five-letter Flowers (either botanical or common names, but it mustn't be the same flower; e.g. if someone posts 'viola' you can't post 'pansy'.)

1. Lupin
2 Tulip
3. Lilac
4. Poppy
5. Daisy 
6. Erica


----------



## Philidor

Theme #42 - female role in opera.

1. Lucia


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #42 - female role in opera.

1. Lucia
2 Norma


----------



## Art Rock

Philidor said:


> Theme #36: Operas with 5 letters
> 
> 1. Tosca
> 2. Manon
> 3. Médée (Chérubini)
> 4. Norma
> 5. Faust (Gounod)
> 6. Aleko (Rachmaninoff)


Four out of these six operas have a female lead with the same name. Let's skip those.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #42 - female role in opera (five letters).

1. Lucia 
2. Maria (Maria Stuarda)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #42 - female role in opera (five letters).

1. Lucia
2. Maria (Maria Stuarda) 
3. Šárka


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #42 - female role in opera (five letters).

1. Lucia
2. Maria (Maria Stuarda) 
3. Šárka 
4. Julie (Alwyn's Miss Julie)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #42 - female role in opera (five letters).

1. Lucia
2. Maria (Maria Stuarda)
3. Šárka
4. Julie (Alwyn's Miss Julie)
5. Linda (di Chamounix)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #42 - female role in opera (five letters).

1. Lucia
2. Maria (Maria Stuarda)
3. Šárka
4. Julie (Alwyn's Miss Julie)
5. Linda (di Chamounix) 
6. Celia (Handel's 'Silla')


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #43 - Five-Letter Foods (but no fruit, please, because we've had that already, #24)

1. Bacon


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #43 - Five-Letter Foods (but no fruit, because we've had that already, #24)

1. Bacon
2. Bagel


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #43 - Five-Letter Foods (but no fruit, because we've had that already, #24)

1. Bacon
2. Bagel
3. Steak


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #43 - Five-Letter Foods (but no fruit, because we've had that already, #24)

1. Bacon
2. Bagel
3. Steak
4. Liver


----------



## starcat

Theme #43 - Five-Letter Foods (but no fruit, because we've had that already, #24)

1. Bacon
2. Bagel
3. Steak
4. Liver
5. Pasta


----------



## Philidor

Theme #43 - Five-Letter Foods (but no fruit, because we've had that already, #24)

1. Bacon
2. Bagel
3. Steak
4. Liver
5. Pasta
6. Chips


----------



## Philidor

Theme #44 - Five-letter words that are written with the letter set given by "Talk Classical".

1. Atlas


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #44 - Five-letter words that are written with the letter set given by "Talk Classical".

1. Atlas 
2. Stalk


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #44 - Five-letter words that are written with the letter set given by "Talk Classical".

1. Atlas
2. Stalk 
3. Salic


----------



## Taggart

Theme #44 - Five-letter words that are written with the letter set given by "Talk Classical".

1. Atlas
2. Stalk
3. Salic
4. Click


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #44 - Five-letter words that are written with the letter set given by "Talk Classical".

1. Atlas
2. Stalk
3. Salic
4. Click 
5. Slick


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #44 - Five-letter words that are written with the letter set given by "Talk Classical".

1. Atlas
2. Stalk
3. Salic
4. Click 
5. Slick
6. Class


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #45 - Parts of the human body

1. Elbow


----------



## Philidor

Theme #45 - Parts of the human body

1. Elbow 
2. Liver


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #45 - Parts of the human body

1. Elbow 
2. Liver 
3. Colon


----------



## Philidor

Theme #45 - Parts of the human body

1. Elbow
2. Liver
3. Colon 
4. Brain


----------



## Art Rock

_Intermezzo:

Themes done so far:
Theme #1 - Musical instruments
Theme #2 - English Composers
Theme #3 - Violinists
Theme #4 - Poets writing in the English language
Theme #5 - French composers
Theme #6 - Countries in Africa
Theme #7 - Towns in England
Theme #8 - Pop/rock bands active in the seventies
Theme #9 - Contemporary composers
Theme #10 - Languages (dead or living)
Theme #11 - Instruments that could support praying 
Theme #12 - Colour names
Theme #13 - Words for different noises that can be made
Theme #14 - Female composers
Theme #15 - XO cognacs 
Theme #16 - American conductors
Theme #17 - National capitals
Theme #18 - Men in the Old Testament (part of the Bible) 
Theme #19 - Men in the New Testament (part of the Bible) 
Theme #20 - Rivers in continental Europe
Theme #21 - Islands
Theme #22 - Musical genres or forms_
Theme #23 - Post WWII fiction titles
_Theme #24 - Fruit
Theme #25 - Furniture
Theme #26 - Pop/rock bands active after 1990
Theme #27 - Fabrics (natural or man-made)
Theme #28 - Record labels
Theme #29 - Palindromes
Theme #30 - Song titles
Theme #31 - Movie titles
Theme #32 - Notable mathematicians 
Theme #33 - Words with four vowels. Vowels can be repeated. 'Y' counts when used as a vowel
Theme #34 - Composers born in the 18th century 
Theme #35 - Countertenors 
Theme #36 - Operas 
Theme #37 - Towns/cities in France 
Theme #38 - Items you'd find in a kitchen, excluding food & drink
Theme #39 - Things you wear 
Theme #40 - Album titles
Theme #41 - Flowers
Theme #42 - Female role in opera 
Theme #43 - Food other than Fruit
Theme #44 - Words that are written with the letter set given by "Talk Classical"
Theme #45 - Parts of the human body_


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #45 - Parts of the human body

1. Elbow
2. Liver
3. Colon
4. Brain 
5. Wrist


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #45 - Parts of the human body

1. Elbow
2. Liver
3. Colon
4. Brain
5. Wrist 
6. Heart


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #46 - Five letter dances:

1. Rumba


----------



## Xenophiliu

Theme #46 - Five letter dances:

1. Rumba 
2. Waltz


----------



## Philidor

Theme #46 - Five letter dances:

1. Rumba
2. Waltz 
3. Tango


----------



## Taggart

Theme #46 - Five letter dances:

1. Rumba
2. Waltz
3. Tango
4. Conga


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #46 - Five letter dances:

1. Rumba
2. Waltz
3. Tango
4. Conga
5. Mambo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #46 - Five letter dances:

1. Rumba
2. Waltz
3. Tango
4. Conga
5. Mambo
6. Samba


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #47 - Five letter countries in Asia/Oceania

1. Yemen


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #47 - Five letter countries in Asia/Oceania

1. Yemen 
2. Tonga


----------



## Philidor

Theme #47 - Five letter countries in Asia/Oceania

1. Yemen
2. Tonga 
3. Japan


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #47 - Five letter countries in Asia/Oceania

1. Yemen
2. Tonga 
3. Japan 
4. Palau


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #47 - Five letter countries in Asia/Oceania

1. Yemen
2. Tonga
3. Japan
4. Palau 
5. Samoa


----------



## Taggart

Theme #47 - Five letter countries in Asia/Oceania

1. Yemen
2. Tonga
3. Japan
4. Palau 
5. Samoa 
6. Nepal


----------



## Taggart

Theme #48 Five letter first names of female singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards. (If they use a surname)

1. Dolly (Parton)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48 Five letter first names of female singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards. (If they use a surname)

1. Dolly (Parton) 
2. Linda (Ronstadt)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #48 Five letter first names of female singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards. (If they use a surname)

1. Dolly (Parton) 
2. Linda (Ronstadt) 
3. Diana (Ross)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #48 Five letter first names of female singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards. (If they use a surname)

1. Dolly (Parton)
2. Linda (Ronstadt)
3. Diana (Ross) 
4. Adele .


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #48 Five letter first names of female singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards. (If they use a surname)

1. Dolly (Parton)
2. Linda (Ronstadt)
3. Diana (Ross)
4. Adele
5. Carly (Simon)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #48 Five letter first names of female singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards. (If they use a surname)

1. Dolly (Parton)
2. Linda (Ronstadt)
3. Diana (Ross)
4. Adele
5. Carly (Simon) 
6. Peggy (Lee)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname. 

1. Marvin (Gaye)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname.

1. Marvin (Gaye)
2. Elvis (Presley)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname.

1. Elvis (Presley)
2. Alvin (Stardust)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname.

1. Elvis (Presley)
2. Alvin (Stardust) 
3. Sting (valid?)


----------



## Art Rock

Philidor said:


> Sting (valid?)


Ingélou's call, but she's not on line. I'd say no. Sting is of course a nickname, but there is no last name associated with it - so it is difficult to see how Sting could be a first name. Unlike say Alvin Stardust,chosen by the singer who is neither called Alvin nor Stardust, but it follows the first name / last name pattern.


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, Art Rock. I agree that Sting is not in the spirit of what I'm asking & should be disregarded. I'm also restoring my first entry which had six letters (blush)! 

Corrected Board with my new number 1:

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname.

1. Bobby (Darin)
2. Elvis (Presley)
3. Alvin (Stardust)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname.

1. Bobby (Darin)
2. Elvis (Presley)
3. Alvin (Stardust)
4. Frank (Sinatra)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname.

1. Bobby (Darin)
2. Elvis (Presley)
3. Alvin (Stardust)
4. Frank (Sinatra) 
5. David (Bowie)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #49: Five letter first names of male singers in popular music genres. Give surname in brackets afterwards - if they use a surname.

1. Bobby (Darin)
2. Elvis (Presley)
3. Alvin (Stardust)
4. Frank (Sinatra)
5. David (Bowie)
6. Harry (Styles)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #50: Board Games

1. Chess


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #50: Five Letter Board Games

1. Chess
2. Cross


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #50: Five Letter Board Games

1. Chess
2. Cross 
3. Halma


----------



## Philidor

Theme #50: Five Letter Board Games

1. Chess
2. Cross
3. Halma 
4. Mills


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #50: Five Letter Board Games

1. Chess
2. Cross
3. Halma
4. Shogi


----------



## starcat

Theme #50: Five Letter Board Games

1. Chess
2. Cross
3. Halma
4. Shogi
5. Lotto


----------



## Art Rock

Since Philidor edited his post after I posted after him, we're already done.

This is the final list:

1. Chess
2. Cross
3. Halma
4. Mils
5. Shogi
6. Lotto 

@starcat: your turn to pick a new subject.


----------



## Philidor

Art Rock said:


> Since Philidor edited his post


... due to a clash with Rogerx, who had the same idea ("Halma") ...


----------



## starcat

Theme #51: Five letter US towns/cities

1. Tampa


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #50: Five letter US towns/cities

1. Tampa 
2. Tulsa


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #50: Five letter US towns/cities

1. Tampa
2. Tulsa 
3. Omaha


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #50: Five letter US towns/cities

1. Tampa
2. Tulsa
3. Omaha 
4. Fargo


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #50: Five letter US towns/cities

1. Tampa
2. Tulsa
3. Omaha
4. Fargo
5. Dover


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #50: Five letter US towns/cities

1. Tampa
2. Tulsa
3. Omaha
4. Fargo
5. Dover 
6. Miami


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #51: Settlements in Scotland (towns & villages) with a brief elucidation of where they are:

1. Oxnam (Roxburghshire)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #51: Settlements in Scotland (towns & villages) with a brief elucidation of where they are:

1. Oxnam (Roxburghshire)
2. Largs (Ayrshire )


----------



## starcat

Theme #51: Settlements in Scotland (towns & villages) with a brief elucidation of where they are:

1. Oxnam (Roxburghshire)
2. Largs (Ayrshire )
3. Elgin (Moray)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #51: Settlements in Scotland (towns & villages) with a brief elucidation of where they are:

1. Oxnam (Roxburghshire)
2. Largs (Ayrshire )
3. Elgin (Moray)
4. Firth (Orkney)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #51: Settlements in Scotland (towns & villages) with a brief elucidation of where they are:

1. Oxnam (Roxburghshire)
2. Largs (Ayrshire )
3. Elgin (Moray)
4. Firth (Orkney)
5. Perth (central Scotland, on the banks of the River Tay)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #51: Settlements in Scotland (towns & villages) with a brief elucidation of where they are:

1. Oxnam (Roxburghshire)
2. Largs (Ayrshire )
3. Elgin (Moray)
4. Firth (Orkney)
5. Perth (central Scotland, on the banks of the River Tay)
6. Crail (Fife)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #52 Five letter trees

1. Aspen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #52 Five letter trees

1. Aspen 
2. Cedar


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #52 Five letter trees

1. Aspen
2. Cedar 
3. Maple


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #52 Five letter trees

1. Aspen
2. Cedar 
3. Maple 
4. Larch


(Monty Python flashback)


----------



## starcat

Theme #52 Five letter trees

1. Aspen
2. Cedar
3. Maple
4. Larch
5. Birch


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #52 Five letter trees

1. Aspen
2. Cedar
3. Maple
4. Larch
5. Birch
6. Beech


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #53: Shakespeare characters (include the name of the play):

1. Feste (Twelfth Night)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #53: Shakespeare characters (include the name of the play):

1. Feste (Twelfth Night) 
2 .Romeo ( Romeo and Juliet)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #53: Shakespeare characters (include the name of the play):

1. Feste (Twelfth Night) 
2 .Romeo ( Romeo and Juliet) 
3. Edgar (King Lear)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #53: Shakespeare characters (include the name of the play):

1. Feste (Twelfth Night)
2 .Romeo ( Romeo and Juliet)
3. Edgar (King Lear)
4. Diana (All's Well That Ends Well. )


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #53: Shakespeare characters (include the name of the play):

1. Feste (Twelfth Night)
2 .Romeo ( Romeo and Juliet)
3. Edgar (King Lear)
4. Diana (All's Well That Ends Well. ) 
5. Ariel (The Tempest)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #53: Shakespeare characters (include the name of the play):

1. Feste (Twelfth Night)
2 .Romeo ( Romeo and Juliet)
3. Edgar (King Lear)
4. Diana (All's Well That Ends Well. )
5. Ariel (The Tempest)
6. Celia (As You Like It)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse
2. Cape Cod


----------



## Taggart

Bulldog said:


> Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home
> 
> 1. Manse
> 2. Cape Cod


a) two words b) not five letters - disqualified.

Corrected board

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse
2. Shack


----------



## starcat

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse
2. Shack
3. Villa


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse
2. Shack
3. Villa 
4. Manor


----------



## Philidor

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse
2. Shack
3. Villa
4. Manor
5. Lodge


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #54 Five letter words for (types of) House and Home

1. Manse
2. Shack
3. Villa
4. Manor
5. Lodge 
6. Cabin


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #55: Five letter names of birds

1. Macaw


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #55: Five letter names of birds

1. Macaw 
2. Robin


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #55: Five letter names of birds

1. Macaw
2. Robin
3. Eagle


----------



## Philidor

Theme #55: Five letter names of birds

1. Macaw
2. Robin
3. Eagle
4. Merle


----------



## starcat

Theme #55: Five letter names of birds

1. Macaw
2. Robin
3. Eagle
4. Merle
5. Raven


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #55: Five letter names of birds

1. Macaw
2. Robin
3. Eagle
4. Merle
5. Raven 
6. Finch


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #56 - First names of Irish origin suitable for a lass - Add an asterisk if you have a sister with that name...Note: Name need not be Gaelic.

1. Aoife *


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #56 - First names of Irish origin suitable for a lass - Add an asterisk if you have a sister with that name...Note: Name need not be Gaelic.

1. Aoife * 
2. Niamh


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #56 - First names of Irish origin suitable for a lass - Add an asterisk if you have a sister with that name...Note: Name need not be Gaelic.

1. Aoife *
2. Niamh
3. Ciara


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #56 - First names of Irish origin suitable for a lass - Add an asterisk if you have a sister with that name...Note: Name need not be Gaelic.

1. Aoife *
2. Niamh
3. Ciara
4. Maeve *


----------



## Philidor

Theme #56 - First names of Irish origin suitable for a lass - Add an asterisk if you have a sister with that name...Note: Name need not be Gaelic.

1. Aoife *
2. Niamh
3. Ciara
4. Maeve *
5. Adeen


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #56 - First names of Irish origin suitable for a lass - Add an asterisk if you have a sister with that name...Note: Name need not be Gaelic.

1. Aoife *
2. Niamh
3. Ciara
4. Maeve *
5. Adeen 
6. Máire


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #57: Five-letter names for fish:

1. Shark


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #57: Five-letter names for fish:

1. Shark 
2. Trout


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #57: Five-letter names for fish:

1. Shark
2. Trout 
3. Danio


----------



## starcat

Theme #57: Five-letter names for fish:

1. Shark
2. Trout
3. Danio
4. Perch


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #57: Five-letter names for fish:

1. Shark
2. Trout
3. Danio
4. Perch
5. Guppy


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #57: Five-letter names for fish:

1. Shark
2. Trout
3. Danio
4. Perch
5. Guppy 
6. Smelt


----------



## jegreenwood

Oops


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #58 - Five letter sets of initials that represent at least 5 separate words

1. ASPCA - American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #58 - Five letter sets of initials that represent at least 5 separate words

1. ASPCA - American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals 
2. RSCDS - Royal Scottish Country Dance Society


----------



## Taggart

Theme #58 - Five letter sets of initials that represent at least 5 separate words

1. ASPCA - American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals
2. RSCDS - Royal Scottish Country Dance Society
3. EFDSS - English Folk Dance & Song Society


----------



## Philidor

Theme #58 - Five letter sets of initials that represent at least 5 separate words

1. ASPCA - American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals
2. RSCDS - Royal Scottish Country Dance Society
3. EFDSS - English Folk Dance & Song Society
4. LASER - Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #58 - Five letter sets of initials that represent at least 5 separate words

1. ASPCA - American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals
2. RSCDS - Royal Scottish Country Dance Society
3. EFDSS - English Folk Dance & Song Society
4. LASER - Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation
5. LAMDA - London Academy of Music and Dramatic Art


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #58 - Five letter sets of initials that represent at least 5 separate words

1. ASPCA - American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals
2. RSCDS - Royal Scottish Country Dance Society
3. EFDSS - English Folk Dance & Song Society
4. LASER - Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation
5. LAMDA - London Academy of Music and Dramatic Art
6. ROTFL - Roll on the floor laughing


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #59 - Five letter first names found primarily in Great Britain for a lad...

1. Basil


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #59 - Five letter first names found primarily in Great Britain for a lad...

1. Basil
2. Nigel


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #59 - Five letter first names found primarily in Great Britain for a lad...

1. Basil
2. Nigel
3. Alfie


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #59 - Five letter first names found primarily in Great Britain for a lad...

1. Basil
2. Nigel
3. Alfie 
4. Percy


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #59 - Five letter first names found primarily in Great Britain for a lad...

1. Basil
2. Nigel
3. Alfie
4. Percy
5. Gyles


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #59 - Five letter first names found primarily in Great Britain for a lad...

1. Basil
2. Nigel
3. Alfie
4. Percy
5. Gyles 
6. Roger


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #60 - Heavens Above! - Five letter names for planets, stars or constellations. 

1. Orion


----------



## Taggart

Theme #60 - Heavens Above! - Five letter names for planets, stars or constellations. 

1. Orion 
2. Venus


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #60 - Heavens Above! - Five letter names for planets, stars or constellations.

1. Orion
2. Venus
3. Pluto


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #60 - Heavens Above! - Five letter names for planets, stars or constellations.

1. Orion
2. Venus
3. Pluto
4. Earth


----------



## starcat

Theme #60 - Heavens Above! - Five letter names for planets, stars or constellations.

1. Orion
2. Venus
3. Pluto
4. Earth
5. Rigel


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #60 - Heavens Above! - Five letter names for planets, stars or constellations.

1. Orion
2. Venus
3. Pluto
4. Earth
5. Rigel 
6. Virgo


----------



## Shaughnessy

I've done the last two themes and 3 so far today and so the next theme is open to whomever wishes to play it.

If no response after a period of hours, I'll create one to continue game play.


----------



## Philidor

Okay, I'll try one ...

Theme #61 - Messages from Heaven. Christian Prophets
(Don't forget that there are more prophets than the Books of Major and Minor Prophets in the Old Testament)

1. Hosea


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #61 - Messages from Heaven. Christian Prophets
(Don't forget that there are more prophets than the Books of Major and Minor Prophets in the Old Testament)

1. Hosea
2. Aaron


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #61 - Messages from Heaven. Christian Prophets
(Don't forget that there are more prophets than the Books of Major and Minor Prophets in the Old Testament)

1. Hosea
2. Aaron 
3. Micah


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #61 - Messages from Heaven. Christian Prophets
(Don't forget that there are more prophets than the Books of Major and Minor Prophets in the Old Testament)

1. Hosea
2. Aaron
3. Micah
4. Jesus


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #61 - Messages from Heaven. Christian Prophets
(Don't forget that there are more prophets than the Books of Major and Minor Prophets in the Old Testament)

1. Hosea
2. Aaron
3. Micah
4. Jesus  
5. Jonah


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #61 - Messages from Heaven. Christian Prophets 

1. Hosea
2. Aaron
3. Micah
4. Jesus
5. Jonah 
6. Enoch


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #62 - Five letter landforms 

1. Bight


----------



## Taggart

Theme #62 - Five letter landforms

1. Bight
2. Cliff


----------



## Philidor

Theme #62 - Five letter landforms

1. Bight
2. Cliff 
3. Plain


----------



## Philidor

Highwayman said:


> Theme #61 - Messages from Heaven. Christian Prophets
> (Don't forget that there are more prophets than the Books of Major and Minor Prophets in the Old Testament)
> 
> 1. Hosea
> 2. Aaron
> 3. Micah
> 4. Jesus


From a christian perspective, you might argue, that Jesus is not a prophet, is not a messenger, but the message itself ...
From an islamic perspective, Jesus is a prophet, right.
But it is ok ...


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #62 - Five letter landforms

1. Bight
2. Cliff
3. Plain
4. Bluff


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #62 - Five letter landforms

1. Bight
2. Cliff
3. Plain
4. Bluff 
5. Gorge


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #62 - Five letter landforms

1. Bight
2. Cliff
3. Plain
4. Bluff
5. Gorge 
6. Ridge


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Cloud


----------



## Philidor

I am not totally sure, whether "d" is after "u" ...

(How about repeated letters?)

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Cello


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Cellos
3. Deity


----------



## Art Rock

Well, that does not bode well. Cloud is obviously not alphabetical and cello/abbey is not five different letters....


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Filmy


----------



## Philidor

(Oh yes, it is difficult to observe all given conditions!)

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Filmy
3. Chips


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Filmy 
3. Deity


----------



## Ingélou

Corrected Board:

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Filmy
3. Deity 
4. Chips


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Filmy
3. Deity
4. Chips 
5. Adopt


----------



## Shaughnessy

heme #63 Words with five different letters in alphabetical order

1. Begin
2. Filmy
3. Deity
4. Chips 
5. Adopt
6. Glory


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #64 - Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance 

1. Franc - France


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #64 - Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance

1. Franc - France 
2. Guilder - Netherlands


----------



## jegreenwood

Art Rock said:


> Theme #64 - Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance
> 
> 1. Franc - France
> 2. Guilder - Netherlands


5 letters?


----------



## Philidor

Theme #64 - Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance

1. Franc - France 
2. Pound - United Kingdom


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #64 - Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance

1. Franc - France
2. Pound - United Kingdom
3. Ruble - Russia


----------



## Art Rock

jegreenwood said:


> 5 letters?




see, that's why one needs to put the five letters restriction in the theme. even the thread starter has a relapse once in a while...


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #64 - Five letter Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance

1. Franc - France
2. Pound - United Kingdom
3. Ruble - Russia 
4. Zloty - Poland


----------



## starcat

Theme #64 - Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance

1. Franc - France
2. Pound - United Kingdom
3. Ruble - Russia
4. Zloty (Poland)
5. Krone (Norway)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #64 - Currency - Slang terms accepted - Name and country of issuance

1. Franc - France
2. Pound - United Kingdom
3. Ruble - Russia
4. Zloty (Poland)
5. Krone (Norway) 
6. Rupee - India


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #65 - Five letter words that would be considered insulting if they were to be directed towards you -

1. Crass


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #65 - Five letter words that would be considered insulting if they were to be directed towards you -

1. Crass 
2. Phony


----------



## Philidor

Theme #65 - Five letter words that would be considered insulting if they were to be directed towards you -

1. Crass
2. Phony 
3. Dunce


----------



## starcat

Theme #65 - Five letter words that would be considered insulting if they were to be directed towards you -

1. Crass
2. Phony
3. Dunce
4. Idiot


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #65 - Five letter words that would be considered insulting if they were to be directed towards you -

1. Crass
2. Phony
3. Dunce
4. Idiot
5. Petty - (Unless, of course, your first name was "Tom")


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #65 - Five letter words that would be considered insulting if they were to be directed towards you -

1. Crass
2. Phony
3. Dunce
4. Idiot
5. Petty
6. Fraud


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #66 - Words with five different letters in reverse alphabetical order

1. Wrong


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #66 - Words with five different letters in reverse alphabetical order

1. Wrong
2. Tonic





Five _different_ made it damned _difficult _


----------



## Philidor

"Toffee" does not fulfil the criterion for five different letters.

Theme #66 - Words with five different letters in reverse alphabetical order

1. Wrong 
2. Soled


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #66 - Words with five different letters in reverse alphabetical order

1. Wrong
2. Tonic
3. Soled 
4. Unfed


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #66 - Words with five different letters in reverse alphabetical order

1. Wrong
2. Tonic
3. Soled
4. Unfed 
5. Spoke



Five _different_ made it damned _difficult - I hate this theme - Art Rock - sigh..._


----------



## starcat

Theme #66 - Words with five different letters in reverse alphabetical order

1. Wrong
2. Tonic
3. Soled
4. Unfed
5. Spoke
6. Poked


----------



## starcat

Theme #67:
Towns/cities in the Republic Of Ireland with five letters

1. Ennis


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #67:
Towns/cities in the Republic Of Ireland with five letters

1. Ennis
2. Adare - "Ireland's Prettiest Village"


----------



## Philidor

Theme #67:
Towns/cities in the Republic Of Ireland with five letters

1. Ennis
2. Adare - "Ireland's Prettiest Village" 
3. Upton


----------



## starcat

Theme #67:
Towns/cities in the Republic Of Ireland with five letters

1. Ennis
2. Adare - "Ireland's Prettiest Village"
3. Upton
4. Sligo


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #67:
Towns/cities in the Republic Of Ireland with five letters

1. Ennis
2. Adare - "Ireland's Prettiest Village"
3. Upton 
4. Sligo
5. Cahir


----------



## Taggart

Theme #67:
Towns/cities in the Republic Of Ireland with five letters

1. Ennis
2. Adare - "Ireland's Prettiest Village"
3. Upton
4. Sligo 
5. Cahir 
6. Navan


----------



## Taggart

Theme #68 Male Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam they won.

1. Fred Perry 1934 Wimbledon


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #68 Male Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam they won.

1. Fred Perry 1934 Wimbledon 
2. Rod Laver 1961 Wimbledon


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #68 Male Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam they won.

1. Fred Perry 1934 Wimbledon
2. Rod Laver 1961 Wimbledon 
3. James Cecil Parke 1912 Australian Open - the only five-letter name Irish-born tennis player to ever win the grand slam - All 3 names have 5 letters - I should get bonus points -


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #68 Male Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam they won.

1. Fred Perry 1934 Wimbledon
2. Rod Laver 1961 Wimbledon
3. James Cecil Parke 1912 Australian Open
4. Rafael Nadal 2005 French Open


----------



## Taggart

Theme #68 Male Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam they won.

1. Fred Perry 1934 Wimbledon
2. Rod Laver 1961 Wimbledon
3. James Cecil Parke 1912 Australian Open
4. Rafael Nadal French Open 2005 
5. Don Budge 1937 Wimbledon


----------



## starcat

Theme #68 Male Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam they won.

1. Fred Perry 1934 Wimbledon
2. Rod Laver 1961 Wimbledon
3. James Cecil Parke 1912 Australian Open
4. Rafael Nadal 2005 French Open
5. Don Budge 1937 Wimbledon
6. Ivan Lendl 1985 US Open


----------



## starcat

Theme #69
Five letter surnames of female singers. 

1. Nicks (Stevie)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #69
Five letter surnames of female singers.

1. Nicks (Stevie) 
2. Carey (Mariah)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #69
Five letter surnames of female singers.

1. Nicks (Stevie)
2. Carey (Mariah) 
3. Harry (Deborah, aka Blondie)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #69
Five letter surnames of female singers.

1. Nicks (Stevie)
2. Carey (Mariah)
3. Harry (Deborah, aka Blondie) 
4. James (Etta)


----------



## starcat

Theme #69
Five letter surnames of female singers.

1. Nicks (Stevie)
2. Carey (Mariah)
3. Harry (Deborah, aka Blondie)
4. James (Etta)
5. Simon (Carly)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #69
Five letter surnames of female singers.

1. Nicks (Stevie)
2. Carey (Mariah)
3. Harry (Deborah, aka Blondie)
4. James (Etta)
5. Simon (Carly)
6. Raitt (Bonnie)


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #70
Five letter surnames of basketball players (past or current)

1. Curry (Stephen)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #70
Five letter surnames of basketball players (past or current)

1. Curry (Stephen)
2. Ainge (Danny)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #70
Five letter surnames of basketball players (past or current)

1. Curry (Stephen)
2. Ainge (Danny) 
3. Kelly (Paddy) - probably the best player Dublin ever produced... Like that means anything -


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #70
Five letter surnames of basketball players (past or current)

1. Curry (Stephen)
2. Ainge (Danny)
3. Kelly (Paddy) - probably the best player Dublin ever produced... Like that means anything -  
4. James (LeBron)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #70
Five letter surnames of basketball players (past or current)

1. Curry (Stephen)
2. Ainge (Danny)
3. Kelly (Paddy) - probably the best player Dublin ever produced... Like that means anything - 
4. James (LeBron) 
5. Cousy (Bob)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #70
Five letter surnames of basketball players (past or current)

1. Curry (Stephen)
2. Ainge (Danny)
3. Kelly (Paddy) - probably the best player Dublin ever produced... Like that means anything - 
4. James (LeBron)
5. Cousy (Bob)
6. Ewing (Patrick)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #71 - Five letter months of the year in any language other than English - Languages can be repeated but not months - List month, translation, and language...

1. május - May - Hungarian


----------



## Philidor

Theme #71 - Five letter months of the year in any language other than English - Languages can be repeated but not months - List month, translation, and language...

1. május - May - Hungarian
2. enero - January - Spanish (Castilian)


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #71 - Five letter months of the year in any language other than English - Languages can be repeated but not months - List month, translation, and language...

1. május - May - Hungarian
2. enero - January - Spanish (Castilian) 
3 . maart. March ( Dutch)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #71 - Five letter months of the year in any language other than English - Languages can be repeated but not months - List month, translation, and language...

1. május - May - Hungarian
2. enero - January - Spanish (Castilian)
3 . maart. March ( Dutch)
4. avril - April (French)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #71 - Five letter months of the year in any language other than English - Languages can be repeated but not months - List month, translation, and language...

1. május - May - (Hungarian)
2. enero - January - Spanish (Castilian)
3 .maart. March ( Dutch)
4. avril - April (French)
5. Liepa - July - (Lithuanian)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #71 - Five letter months of the year in any language other than English - Languages can be repeated but not months - List month, translation, and language...

1. május - May - (Hungarian)
2. enero - January - Spanish (Castilian)
3 .maart. March ( Dutch)
4. avril - April (French)
5. Liepa - July - (Lithuanian) 
6. Junho - June (Portuguese)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #72 - Five letter football (that's soccer for the Americans) players. Use six different countries.

1. Kieft (Netherlands)


----------



## Philidor

Theme #72 - Five letter football (that's soccer for the Americans) players. Use six different countries.

1. Kieft (Netherlands) 
2. Neuer (Germany)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #72 - Five letter football (that's soccer for the Americans) players. Use six different countries.

1. Kieft (Netherlands)
2. Neuer (Germany) 
3. Keane (Ireland)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #72 - Five letter football (that's soccer for the Americans) players. Use six different countries.

1. Kieft (Netherlands)
2. Neuer (Germany) 
3. Keane (Ireland) 
4. Salah (Egypt)


----------



## starcat

Theme #72 - Five letter football (that's soccer for the Americans) players. Use six different countries.

1. Kieft (Netherlands)
2. Neuer (Germany)
3. Keane (Ireland)
4. Salah (Egypt)
5. Pfaff (Belgium)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #72 - Five letter football (that's soccer for the Americans) players. Use six different countries.

1. Kieft (Netherlands)
2. Neuer (Germany)
3. Keane (Ireland)
4. Salah (Egypt)
5. Pfaff (Belgium) 
6. Davis (Northern Ireland)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #73 - Five letter words for any numeral - Any language - List the word and the numeral -

1. Sixty - 60


----------



## starcat

Theme #73 - Five letter words for any numeral - Any language - List the word and the numeral -

1. Sixty - 60
2. Fifty - 50


----------



## Taggart

Theme #73 - Five letter words for any numeral - Any language - List the word and the numeral -

1. Sixty - 60
2. Fifty - 50 
3. Three - 3


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #73 - Five letter words for any numeral - Any language - List the word and the numeral -

1. Sixty - 60
2. Fifty - 50
3. Three - 3 
4. Seven - 7


----------



## Philidor

Theme #73 - Five letter words for any numeral - Any language - List the word and the numeral -

1. Sixty - 60
2. Fifty - 50
3. Three - 3
4. Seven - 7 
5. Decem - 10


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #73 - Five letter words for any numeral - Any language - List the word and the numeral -

1. Sixty - 60
2. Fifty - 50
3. Three - 3
4. Seven - 7
5. Decem - 10 
6. Eight - 8


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.

1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open


----------



## Taggart

Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.

1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open
2. Bueno, Maria - 1959 Wimbledon


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.

1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open
2. Bueno, Maria - 1959 Wimbledon 
3. Evert, Chris - French Open (7x) - First in '74 - last in '86


----------



## starcat

Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.

1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open
2. Bueno, Maria - 1959 Wimbledon
3. Evert, Chris - French Open (7x) - First in '74 - last in '86
4. Seles, Monica - 1990 French Open


----------



## Philidor

Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.

1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open
2. Bueno, Maria - 1959 Wimbledon
3. Evert, Chris - French Open (7x) - First in '74 - last in '86
4. Monica Seles - 1990 French Open
5. Court, Margaret - 1960 Australian Open (aka Margaret Smith - five letters again)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.

1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open
2. Bueno, Maria - 1959 Wimbledon
3. Evert, Chris - French Open (7x) - First in '74 - last in '86
4. Monica Seles - 1990 French Open
5. Court, Margaret - 1960 Australian Open (aka Margaret Smith - five letters again) 
6. Hingis, Martina - 1997 - Australian Open


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet


----------



## Philidor

#497 · a moment ago

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
2. "Klemp" - Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer


----------



## Shaughnessy

Philidor said:


> #497 · a moment ago
> 
> Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument
> 
> 1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
> 2. "Klemp" - Otto Klemperer, conductor and composer


Can't accept this one - Klemperer never referred to himself as "Klemp" nor would anyone have dared to refer to him that way - It needs to be a name that was actually used or accepted by the musician.


----------



## Philidor

Shaughnessy said:


> It needs to be a name that was actually used or accepted by the musician.


I see.

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
2. "Trane" - John Coltrane - jazz - saxophone


----------



## Art Rock

Shaughnessy said:


> 6. Hingis, Martina - 1997 - Australian Open


1-2-3-4-5-senses working overtime..........


----------



## Art Rock

Shaughnessy said:


> Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.
> 
> 1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open
> 2. Bueno, Maria - 1959 Wimbledon
> 3. Evert, Chris - French Open (7x) - First in '74 - last in '86
> 4. Monica Seles - 1990 French Open
> 5. Court, Margaret - 1960 Australian Open (aka Margaret Smith - five letters again)
> 6. Hingis, Martina - 1997 - Australian Open


6. Henin, Justine - 2003 French Open


----------



## Ingélou

Shaughnessy said:


> Theme #74 Female Grand Slam Tennis champions with five letter surnames. Give one year and grand slam that they won.
> 
> 1. Wills (Helen; aka Helen Wills Moody) - 1923 US Open
> 2. Bueno, Maria - 1959 Wimbledon
> 3. Evert, Chris - French Open (7x) - First in '74 - last in '86
> 4. Monica Seles - 1990 French Open
> 5. Court, Margaret - 1960 Australian Open (aka Margaret Smith - five letters again)
> 6. Hingis, Martina - 1997 - Australian Open


Er - 'Hingis'? Six letters, so disqualified. But you've started so you may as well finish. 

Substitute Henin, Justine - ah, I see that Art Rock just did! 
Well done, sir!


----------



## Art Rock

Current board:

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
2. "Trane" - John Coltrane - jazz - saxophone


----------



## Shaughnessy

My sincere apologies to one and all for acting without thinking first - Every time that I try to do six things at the same time I inevitably insert a six letter word.

I am more than willing to pull the current theme and allow either Art or Ingélou to step in with a new theme.

We're only two selections into the theme and it doesn't seem to be gaining much traction and so I'll open up the next one to whomever wishes to play it.

Mea culpa - Once again, my apologies.


----------



## Ingélou

Current board:

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
2. "Trane" - John Coltrane - jazz - saxophone 
3. 'Bogey' - Wilton Gaynair - jazz - tenor saxophone


----------



## Art Rock

Let's just continue. Both Ingélou and I made similar mistakes in this game - easy to go wrong.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
2. "Trane" - John Coltrane - jazz - saxophone
3. 'Bogey' - Wilton Gaynair - jazz - tenor saxophone 
4. Jeff "Skunk" Baxter - rock (Steely Dan, Doobie Brothers) - guitar


----------



## Taggart

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
2. "Trane" - John Coltrane - jazz - saxophone
3. 'Bogey' - Wilton Gaynair - jazz - tenor saxophone
4. Jeff "Skunk" Baxter - rock (Steely Dan, Doobie Brothers) - guitar
5. "Blood" - James Ulmer - jazz and blues - guitar


----------



## Philidor

Theme #75 - Five letter nicknames used by prominent musicians - Any Genre - List full name, nickname in quotation marks, genre, and instrument

1. John Birks "Dizzy" Gillespie - jazz - trumpet
2. "Trane" - John Coltrane - jazz - saxophone
3. 'Bogey' - Wilton Gaynair - jazz - tenor saxophone
4. Jeff "Skunk" Baxter - rock (Steely Dan, Doobie Brothers) - guitar
5. "Blood" - James Ulmer - jazz and blues - guitar 
6. "Count" - WIlliam Basie - jazz pianist, organist, composer


----------



## Philidor

Theme #76 - Prime numbers that can be written using five letters in hexadecimal, i. e. using the letters A to E. Please give the hexadecimal and the decimal notation.

1. AAEAF (hex) = 700079 (dec)


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## SanAntone

You've got to be kidding ....


----------



## Philidor

Oh ... don't you like prime numbers? They are so cute ... fully indivisible ... but here is an alternative.

Dedicated to the glory of the English women's national football team.

Theme #76b - Members of the glorious England women's national football team that won the UEFA Women's Championship 2022, whose 2nd names are written with five letters.

1. Earps, Mary


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #76b - Members of the glorious England women's national football team that won the UEFA Women's Championship 2022, whose 2nd names are written with five letters.

1. Earps, Mary
2. Walsh, Keira


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #76b - Members of the glorious England women's national football team that won the UEFA Women's Championship 2022, whose 2nd names are written with five letters.

1. Earps, Mary
2. Walsh, Keira 
3. Kelly, Chloe


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #76b - Members of the glorious England women's national football team that won the UEFA Women's Championship 2022, whose 2nd names are written with five letters.

1. Earps, Mary
2. Walsh, Keira
3. Kelly, Chloe 
4. Russo, Alessia


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #76b - Members of the glorious England women's national football team that won the UEFA Women's Championship 2022, whose 2nd names are written with five letters.

1. Earps, Mary
2. Walsh, Keira
3. Kelly, Chloe
4. Russo, Alessia
5. Toone, Ella


----------



## Philidor

Philidor said:


> Theme #76 - Prime numbers that can be written using five letters in hexadecimal, i. e. using the letters A to E. Please give the hexadecimal and the decimal notation.
> 
> 1. AAEAF (hex) = 700079 (dec)


Just to show that enough solutions exist:

2. AAAAD - 699053
3. BBBEB - 769003
4. CCCDF - 838879
5. DDDBB - 908731
6. EEEBB - 978619

Maybe we could sharpen the condition by requesting that the number written in hex shall be a palindrome:
1. BCDCB - 773579

The climax would that the number is a palindrome in hex and in dec. However, this is not possible.

Theorem. There is no prime number p fulfilling the following condtions
a) p has five digits in Hex between A and F,
b) p is a palindrome in hexadecimal presentation,
c) p is a palindrome in decimal presentation.

Proof. A palindromic number (in decimal presentation) with an even number of digits is always divisible by 11. (This little proof is left as an exercise to the reader.)

We have AAAAA = 699050 (six digits) and EFFFF = 983039 (six digits), so everything between AAAAA and EFFFF is ruled out.

Thus, p is larger than FAAAA, so the first digit must be "F". As p is requested to be a palindrome in hex, p ends with an "F". The latter implies that p is divisible by 5. Qed.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #76b - Members of the glorious England women's national football team that won the UEFA Women's Championship 2022, whose 2nd names are written with five letters.

1. Earps, Mary
2. Walsh, Keira
3. Kelly, Chloe
4. Russo, Alessia
5. Toone, Ella 
6. Scott, Jill


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #77: Women Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Potec (Camelia) - Romania - 2004


----------



## Taggart

Theme #77: Women Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Potec (Camelia) - Romania - 2004
2.Blume (Pernille ) - Denmark - 2016


----------



## Philidor

Theme #77: Women Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Potec (Camelia) - Romania - 2004
2. Blume (Pernille ) - Denmark - 2016 
3. Bauer (Sybil) - United States - 1924 (100 metres backstroke)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #77: Women Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Potec (Camelia) - Romania - 2004
2. Blume (Pernille ) - Denmark - 2016
3. Bauer (Sybil) - United States - 1924 (100 metres backstroke) 
4. Beard (Amanda) - USA - 2004 (200 metres breaststroke)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #77: Women Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Potec (Camelia) - Romania - 2004
2. Blume (Pernille ) - Denmark - 2016
3. Bauer (Sybil) - United States - 1924 (100 metres backstroke)
4. Beard (Amanda) - USA - 2004 (200 metres breaststroke)
5. Braun (Marie) - Netherlands - 1928 (100 m backstroke )


----------



## Taggart

Theme #77: Women Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Potec (Camelia) - Romania - 2004
2. Blume (Pernille ) - Denmark - 2016
3. Bauer (Sybil) - United States - 1924 (100 metres backstroke)
4. Beard (Amanda) - USA - 2004 (200 metres breaststroke)
5. Braun (Marie) - Netherlands - 1928 (100 m backstroke )
6.Henry (Jodie) - Australia - 2004 (100m Freestyle)


----------



## Taggart

Theme #78: Men Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Cielo (César) - Brazil - 2008


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #78: Men Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Cielo (César) - Brazil - 2008 
2. Peaty (Adam) UK -2016


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #78: Men Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Cielo (César) - Brazil - 2008 
2. Peaty (Adam) UK -2016
3. Finke (Robert) - USA - 2020


----------



## Philidor

Theme #78: Men Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Cielo (César) - Brazil - 2008
2. Peaty (Adam) UK -2016
3. Finke (Robert) - USA - 2020 
4. Spitz (Mark) - USA - 1972 - 200m freestyle (and some more ...)


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #78: Men Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Cielo (César) - Brazil - 2008
2. Peaty (Adam) UK -2016
3. Finke (Robert) - USA - 2020
4. Spitz (Mark) - USA - 1972 - 200m freestyle (and some more ...)
5. Popov (Alex) - Russia - 1996 Atlanta - 50m freestyle


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #78: Men Olympic Swimming Gold Medallists with the country they represented & the year that they won a gold medal.

1. Cielo (César) - Brazil - 2008
2. Peaty (Adam) UK -2016
3. Finke (Robert) - USA - 2020
4. Spitz (Mark) - USA - 1972 - 200m freestyle (and some more ...)
5. Popov (Alex) - Russia - 1992 50m freestyle
6. Ervin (Anthony) - USA - 2016


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #79: Five Letter Surnames of Famous Sprinters (male or female)

1. (Jesse) Owens


----------



## Taggart

Theme #79: Five Letter Surnames of Famous Sprinters (male or female)

1. (Jesse) Owens
2. (Carl) Lewis


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #79: Five Letter Surnames of Famous Sprinters (male or female)

1. (Jesse) Owens
2. (Carl) Lewis 
3. (Yohan) Blake


----------



## Taggart

Theme #79: Five Letter Surnames of Famous Sprinters (male or female)

1. (Jesse) Owens
2. (Carl) Lewis 
3. (Yohan) Blake 
4. (Merlene) Ottey


----------



## Philidor

Theme #79: Five Letter Surnames of Famous Sprinters (male or female)

1. (Jesse) Owens
2. (Carl) Lewis
3. (Yohan) Blake
4. (Merlene) Ottey 
5. (Jim) Hines (1st run below 10.0 s)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #79: Five Letter Surnames of Famous Sprinters (male or female)

1. (Jesse) Owens
2. (Carl) Lewis 
3. (Yohan) Blake 
4. (Merlene) Ottey 
5. (Jim) Hines 
6. (Tommie) Smith


----------



## Art Rock

Sorry, I was called away just now, and have to leave again now. Anyone can start the next theme.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Five letter words that express the concept "Tobacco"

1. Camel - American brand of cigarettes


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #80: five letter fast food chains

1. Arby’s


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #80: five letter fast food chains

1. Arby’s 
2. Wimpy


----------



## Shaughnessy

EvaBaron - your post was after # 540 in which I played a theme.

The current theme in play is below...


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Five letter words that express the concept "Tobacco"

1. Camel - American brand of cigarettes


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #80 - Five letter words that express the concept "Tobacco"

1. Camel - American brand of cigarettes
2.Bidis - small, thin hand-rolled cigarettes


----------



## Philidor

Theme #80 - Five letter words that express the concept "Tobacco"

1. Camel - American brand of cigarettes
2. Bidis - small, thin hand-rolled cigarettes
3. Cigar - Possible presentation of tobacco for smoking


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #80 - Five letter words that express the concept "Tobacco"

1. Camel - American brand of cigarettes
2.Bidis - small, thin hand-rolled cigarettes 
(3) Cigar - Possible presentation of tobacco for smoking 
4. Snuff - another use for tobacco


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #80 - Five letter words that express the concept "Tobacco"

1. Camel - American brand of cigarettes
2. Bidis - small, thin hand-rolled cigarettes
3. Cigar - Possible presentation of tobacco for smoking
4. Snuff - another use for tobacco 
5. Briar - the majority of tobacco pipes sold today, whether handmade or machine-made, are fashioned from briar.


----------



## EvaBaron

Shaughnessy said:


> EvaBaron - your post was after # 540 in which I played a theme.
> 
> The current theme in play is below...


Oh sorry I saw art rock’s post and just started typing, I didn’t see yours


----------



## Shaughnessy

EvaBaron said:


> Oh sorry I saw art rock’s post and just started typing, I didn’t see yours


It's cool, the page turned after my post and you wouldn't have seen it anyway.

Play the sixth selection above and you can then play your theme.

Cheers!


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #80 - Five letter words that express the concept "Tobacco"

1. Camel - American brand of cigarettes
2. Bidis - small, thin hand-rolled cigarettes
3. Cigar - Possible presentation of tobacco for smoking
4. Snuff - another use for tobacco
5. Briar - the majority of tobacco pipes sold today, whether handmade or machine-made, are fashioned from briar
6. Twist - a type of chewing tobacco

Let's play EvaBaron's theme now.


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #81: five letter fast food chains

1. Arby’s 
2. Wimpy 
3. Oporto


----------



## EvaBaron

Art Rock said:


> Theme #81: five letter fast food chains
> 
> 1. Arby’s
> 2. Wimpy
> 3. Oporto


Oporto is 6 letters my friend


----------



## Art Rock

Yeah, I should really not be playing this while I have a minute at a time. Signing off from the thread for the coming hours.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Art Rock said:


> Yeah, I should really not be playing this while I have a minute at a time. Signing off from the thread for the coming hours.


Strange but true... This six instead of five deal seems to be a mistake made exclusively by the game's most talented players -


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #81: five letter fast food chains

1. Arby’s
2. Wimpy 
3. Qdoba


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #81: five letter fast food chains

1. Arby’s
2. Wimpy
3. Qdoba 
4. Quick


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #81: five letter fast food chains

1. Arby’s
2. Wimpy
3. Qdoba
4. Quick
5. Sonic


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #81: five letter fast food chains

1. Arby’s
2. Wimpy
3. Qdoba
4. Quick
5. Sonic 
6. Dunn's (Canada-based chain of Jewish delis)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #82 - Five letter first names found primarily in Ireland suitable for a lad -

1. Eamon


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #82 - Five letter first names found primarily in Ireland suitable for a lad -

1. Eamon 
2. Niall


----------



## starcat

Theme #82 - Five letter first names found primarily in Ireland suitable for a lad -

1. Eamon
2. Niall
3. Conor


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #82 - Five letter first names found primarily in Ireland suitable for a lad -

1. Eamon
2. Niall 
3. Conor
4. Oisin


----------



## starcat

Theme #82 - Five letter first names found primarily in Ireland suitable for a lad -

1. Eamon
2. Niall
3. Conor
4. Oisin
5. Donal


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #82 - Five letter first names found primarily in Ireland suitable for a lad -

1. Eamon
2. Niall
3. Conor
4. Oisin
5. Donal 
6. Rónán


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #83 - Five letter names of characters who appeared in the original Star Trek television series or any of the spin-offs - List character and name of series

1. Uhuru - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #83 - Five letter names of characters who appeared in the original Star Trek television series or any of the spin-offs - List character and name of series

1. Uhuru - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966 
2. Spock - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966


----------



## Taggart

Theme #83 - Five letter names of characters who appeared in the original Star Trek television series or any of the spin-offs - List character and name of series

1. Uhuru - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966 
2. Spock - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966 
3. McCoy / Bones - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966


----------



## Philidor

1. Uhuru - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
2. Spock - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
3. McCoy / Bones - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966 
4. Scott - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966


----------



## Art Rock

1. Uhuru - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
2. Spock - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
3. McCoy / Bones - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966 
4. Scott - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966 
5. Riker - Star Trek: The Next Generation - 1987


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #83 - Five letter names of characters who appeared in the original Star Trek television series or any of the spin-offs - List character and name of series

1. Uhuru - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
2. Spock - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
3. McCoy / Bones - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
4. Scott - Star Trek: The Original Series - 1966
5. Riker - Star Trek: The Next Generation - 1987
6. Sisko - Star Trek - Deep Space Nine - 1993


As I created the last two in a row and a third earlier , the next theme is available to whomever wishes to play it.


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #84: five letter symphony nicknames (excluding ‘the’)

1. Titan (Mahler symphony no. 1)


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #84: five letter symphony nicknames (excluding ‘the’)

1. Titan (Mahler symphony no. 1) 
2. 'Clock' - (Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84: five letter symphony nicknames (excluding ‘the’)

1. Titan (Mahler symphony no. 1)
2. 'Clock' - (Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major)
2. Feuer (Haydn - Symphony No. 59 in A minor)


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #84: five letter symphony nicknames (excluding ‘the’)

1. Titan (Mahler symphony no. 1)
2. 'Clock' - (Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major)
3. Feuer (Haydn - Symphony No. 59 in A minor)
4. Irish (Stanford - Symphony no. 3)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #84: five letter symphony nicknames (excluding ‘the’)

1. Titan (Mahler symphony no. 1)
2. 'Clock' - (Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major)
3. Feuer (Haydn - Symphony No. 59 in A minor)
4. Irish (Stanford - Symphony no. 3)
5. Diana (Dopper - Symphony no. 1)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #84: five letter symphony nicknames (excluding ‘the’)

1. Titan (Mahler symphony no. 1)
2. 'Clock' - (Haydn: Symphony No. 101 in D major)
3. Feuer (Haydn - Symphony No. 59 in A minor)
4. Irish (Stanford - Symphony no. 3)
5. Diana (Dopper - Symphony no. 1) 
6. Exile (Hovaness - Symphony no. 1)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #85 - Five letter first names found primarily in German-speaking nations suitable for a lad -

Thema #85 - Vornamen mit fünf Buchstaben, die hauptsächlich in deutschsprachigen Ländern vorkommen und für einen Jungen geeignet sind -

1. Heinz


----------



## starcat

Theme #85 - Five letter first names found primarily in German-speaking nations suitable for a lad -

Thema #85 - Vornamen mit fünf Buchstaben, die hauptsächlich in deutschsprachigen Ländern vorkommen und für einen Jungen geeignet sind -

1. Heinz
2. Klaus


----------



## Highwayman

Theme #85 - Five letter first names found primarily in German-speaking nations suitable for a lad -

Thema #85 - Vornamen mit fünf Buchstaben, die hauptsächlich in deutschsprachigen Ländern vorkommen und für einen Jungen geeignet sind -

1. Heinz
2. Klaus
3. Fritz


----------



## Rogerx

Theme #85 - Five letter first names found primarily in German-speaking nations suitable for a lad -

Thema #85 - Vornamen mit fünf Buchstaben, die hauptsächlich in deutschsprachigen Ländern vorkommen und für einen Jungen geeignet sind -

1. Heinz
2. Klaus
3. Fritz 
4. Aksel


----------



## Art Rock

"Axel (also Aksel) is a Scandinavian, German, French, and Dutch masculine given name. In Estonia, Denmark, and Norway the spelling Aksel is more common. "

I don't think that fits the theme.


Theme #85 - Five letter first names found primarily in German-speaking nations suitable for a lad -

Thema #85 - Vornamen mit fünf Buchstaben, die hauptsächlich in deutschsprachigen Ländern vorkommen und für einen Jungen geeignet sind -

1. Heinz
2. Klaus
3. Fritz 
4. Franz


----------



## Philidor

Theme #85 - Five letter first names found primarily in German-speaking nations suitable for a lad -

Thema #85 - Vornamen mit fünf Buchstaben, die hauptsächlich in deutschsprachigen Ländern vorkommen und für einen Jungen geeignet sind -

1. Heinz
2. Klaus
3. Fritz
4. Franz 
5. Arndt


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #85 - Five letter first names found primarily in German-speaking nations suitable for a lad - 

1. Heinz
2. Klaus
3. Fritz
4. Franz
5. Arndt 
6. Ernst


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #86: five letter words for collections or pages of paper.

1. Folio


----------



## Taggart

Theme #86: five letter words for collections or pages of paper.

1. Folio
2. Quire


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #86: five letter words for collections or pages of paper. (Edit: blank pages or with writing on.)

1. Folio
2. Quire 
3. Annal


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #86: five letter words for collections or pages of paper. (Edit: blank pages or with writing on.)

1. Folio
2. Quire
3. Annal
4. Brief


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #86: five letter words for collections or pages of paper. (Edit: blank pages or with writing on.)

1. Folio
2. Quire
3. Annal
4. Brief 
5. Books


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #86: five letter words for collections or pages of paper. (Edit: blank pages or with writing on.)

1. Folio
2. Quire
3. Annal
4. Brief
5. Books 
6. Guide









guide


1. a book that gives you the most important information about a particular…




dictionary.cambridge.org


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #87 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "air transportation" -

1. Delta - One of the world's largest and oldest (1926) airlines - serves 325 destinations in 52 countries on 6 continents


----------



## Philidor

Theme #87 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "air transportation" -

1. Delta - One of the world's largest and oldest (1926) airlines - serves 325 destinations in 52 countries on 6 continents 
2. Drone


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #87 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "air transportation" -

1. Delta - One of the world's largest and oldest (1926) airlines - serves 325 destinations in 52 countries on 6 continents 
2. Drone 
3. Comet - the world's first commercial jet airliner.


----------



## starcat

Theme #87 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "air transportation" -

1. Delta - One of the world's largest and oldest (1926) airlines - serves 325 destinations in 52 countries on 6 continents
2. Drone
3. Comet - the world's first commercial jet airliner.
4. Plane


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #87 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "air transportation" -

1. Delta - One of the world's largest and oldest (1926) airlines - serves 325 destinations in 52 countries on 6 continents
2. Drone
3. Comet - the world's first commercial jet airliner.
4. Plane 
5. Blimp


----------



## Taggart

Theme #87 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "air transportation" -

1. Delta - One of the world's largest and oldest (1926) airlines - serves 325 destinations in 52 countries on 6 continents
2. Drone
3. Comet - the world's first commercial jet airliner.
4. Plane
5. Blimp
6. Jumbo


----------



## Taggart

Theme #87 - Five letter words for ships or boats

1. Yacht


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #87 - Five letter words for ships or boats

1. Yacht 
2. Coble


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #87 - Five letter words for ships or boats

1. Yacht
2. Coble 
3. Ferry


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #87 - Five letter words for ships or boats

1. Yacht
2. Coble
3. Ferry 
4. Ketch


----------



## starcat

Theme #87 - Five letter words for ships or boats

1. Yacht
2. Coble
3. Ferry
4. Ketch
5. Barge


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #87 - Five letter words for ships or boats

1. Yacht
2. Coble
3. Ferry
4. Ketch
5. Barge 
6. Sloop


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #88 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "ground transportation" -

1. Honda - first Japanese automobile manufacturer to release a dedicated luxury brand, Acura, in 1986.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #88 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "ground transportation" -

1. Honda - first Japanese automobile manufacturer to release a dedicated luxury brand, Acura, in 1986. 
2. Moped


----------



## starcat

Theme #88 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "ground transportation" -

1. Honda - first Japanese automobile manufacturer to release a dedicated luxury brand, Acura, in 1986.
2. Moped
3. Lorry


----------



## Philidor

Theme #88 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "ground transportation" -

1. Honda - first Japanese automobile manufacturer to release a dedicated luxury brand, Acura, in 1986.
2. Moped
3. Lorry 
4. Truck


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #88 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "ground transportation" -

1. Honda - first Japanese automobile manufacturer to release a dedicated luxury brand, Acura, in 1986.
2. Moped
3. Lorry
4. Truck 
5. Train


----------



## starcat

Theme #88 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "ground transportation" -

1. Honda - first Japanese automobile manufacturer to release a dedicated luxury brand, Acura, in 1986.
2. Moped
3. Lorry
4. Truck
5. Train
6. Skoda


----------



## starcat

Theme #89 - Five letter male names likely to be used in English speaking countries:

1. David


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 - Five letter male names likely to be used in English speaking countries:

1. David 
2. James


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #89 - Five letter male names likely to be used in English speaking countries:

1. David
2. James 
3. Ethan


----------



## starcat

Theme #89 - Five letter male names likely to be used in English speaking countries:

1. David
2. James
3. Ethan
4. Jason


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #89 - Five letter male names likely to be used in English speaking countries:

1. David
2. James
3. Ethan
4. Jason 
5. Henry (or its short form, Harry)


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #89 - Five letter male names likely to be used in English speaking countries:

1. David
2. James
3. Ethan
4. Jason 
5. Henry (or its short form, Harry) 
6. Nigel

This took 13 hours to get a simple sixth. Time to close or do we limp to 100?


----------



## Ingélou

It seems a pity not to get to 100. We had a weary time in the early 90s in my last game, then things picked up again. Maybe have one or two more goes and see how it gets on?

Do you want to start a theme #90, Art Rock?

May I start one later if not?


----------



## Art Rock

Ingélou said:


> May I start one later if not?


Go ahead and start one. Let's limp.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #90: 'Talking about the Weather' (so British!  ) - five letter words you might use.

1. Blowy


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #90: 'Talking about the Weather' (so British!  ) - five letter words you might use.

1. Blowy
2. Foggy


----------



## Taggart

Theme #90: 'Talking about the Weather' (so British!  ) - five letter words you might use.

1. Blowy
2. Foggy
3. Misty


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #90: 'Talking about the Weather' (so British!  ) - five letter words you might use.

1. Blowy
2. Foggy
3. Misty 
4. Rainy


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #90: 'Talking about the Weather' (so British!  ) - five letter words you might use.

1. Blowy
2. Foggy
3. Misty
4. Rainy
5. Storm


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #90: 'Talking about the Weather' (so British!  ) - five letter words you might use.

1. Blowy
2. Foggy
3. Misty
4. Rainy
5. Storm 
6. Sunny


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #90 - Five letter first names suitable for a lad or a lass from the Netherlands -

Thema #90 - Voornamen van vijf letters geschikt voor een jongen of een meisje uit Nederland -

1. Joost - lad


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #90 - Five letter first names suitable for a lad or a lass from the Netherlands -

Thema #90 - Voornamen van vijf letters geschikt voor een jongen of een meisje uit Nederland -

1. Joost - lad 
2. Evert - lad


----------



## starcat

Theme #90 - Five letter first names suitable for a lad or a lass from the Netherlands -

Thema #90 - Voornamen van vijf letters geschikt voor een jongen of een meisje uit Nederland -

1. Joost - lad
2. Evert - lad
3. Anouk - lass


*shouldn't this be Theme #91 as the previous one was #90?


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #91 - Five letter first names suitable for a lad or a lass from the Netherlands -

Thema #91 - Voornamen van vijf letters geschikt voor een jongen of een meisje uit Nederland -

1. Joost - lad
2. Evert - lad
3. Anouk - lass 
4. Klaas - lad


----------



## EvaBaron

Theme #91 - Five letter first names suitable for a lad or a lass from the Netherlands -

Thema #91 - Voornamen van vijf letters geschikt voor een jongen of een meisje uit Nederland -

1. Joost - lad
2. Evert - lad
3. Anouk - lass
4. Klaas- lad 
5. Thijs - lad


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #91 - Five letter first names suitable for a lad or a lass from the Netherlands -

Thema #91 - Voornamen van vijf letters geschikt voor een jongen of een meisje uit Nederland -

1. Joost - lad
2. Evert - lad
3. Anouk - lass
4. Klaas- lad
5. Thijs - lad 
6. Betje - lass


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #92 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "Love"

1. Heart - The heart symbol is an ideograph used to express the idea of the "heart" in its metaphorical or symbolic sense. 💘


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #92 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "Love"

1. Heart - The heart symbol is an ideograph used to express the idea of the "heart" in its metaphorical or symbolic sense. 💘 
2. Roses - A traditional floral gift to a loved one


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #92 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "Love"

1. Heart - The heart symbol is an ideograph used to express the idea of the "heart" in its metaphorical or symbolic sense. 💘
2. Roses - A traditional floral gift to a loved one
3. Cupid - legendary figure who shoots his arrow and causes people to fall in love.


----------



## Philidor

Theme #92 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "Love"

1. Heart - The heart symbol is an ideograph used to express the idea of the "heart" in its metaphorical or symbolic sense. 💘
2. Roses - A traditional floral gift to a loved one
3. Cupid - legendary figure who shoots his arrow and causes people to fall in love. 
4. Venus - Goddess of love


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #92 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "Love"

1. Heart - The heart symbol is an ideograph used to express the idea of the "heart" in its metaphorical or symbolic sense. 💘
2. Roses - A traditional floral gift to a loved one
3. Cupid - legendary figure who shoots his arrow and causes people to fall in love.
4. Venus - Goddess of love 
5. Crush - a brief but intense infatuation for someone, especially someone unattainable or inappropriate.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #92 - Five letter words used to express the concept of "Love"

1. Heart - The heart symbol is an ideograph used to express the idea of the "heart" in its metaphorical or symbolic sense. 💘
2. Roses - A traditional floral gift to a loved one
3. Cupid - legendary figure who shoots his arrow and causes people to fall in love.
4. Venus - Goddess of love
5. Crush - a brief but intense infatuation for someone, especially someone unattainable or inappropriate. 
6. Adore - loving to the point of idolatry...


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #93 - Five letter words for flavourings (herbs, spices & things you might find on a list of ingredients that do a flavouring job.)

1. Cubeb


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #93 - Five letter words for flavourings (herbs, spices & things you might find on a list of ingredients that do a flavouring job.)

1. Cubeb
2. Onion


----------



## jegreenwood

Theme #93 - Five letter words for flavourings (herbs, spices & things you might find on a list of ingredients that do a flavouring job.)

1. Cubeb
2. Onion 
3. Thyme


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #93 - Five letter words for flavourings (herbs, spices & things you might find on a list of ingredients that do a flavouring job.)

1. Cubeb
2. Onion
3. Thyme
4. Cumin


----------



## starcat

Theme #93 - Five letter words for flavourings (herbs, spices & things you might find on a list of ingredients that do a flavouring job.)

1. Cubeb
2. Onion
3. Thyme
4. Cumin
5. Basil


----------



## Taggart

Theme #93 - Five letter words for flavourings (herbs, spices & things you might find on a list of ingredients that do a flavouring job.)

1. Cubeb
2. Onion
3. Thyme
4. Cumin
5. Basil 
6. Anise


----------



## Taggart

Theme #94 - Five letter words redolent of a sweet tooth

1. Halva


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Five letter words redolent of a sweet tooth

1. Halva 
2. Taffy - word used in USA for soft toffee that I learned from Wordle!


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #94 - Five letter words redolent of a sweet tooth

1. Halva 
2. Taffy - word used in USA for soft toffee that I learned from Wordle! 
3. Fudge


----------



## starcat

Theme #94 - Five letter words redolent of a sweet tooth

1. Halva
2. Taffy - word used in USA for soft toffee that I learned from Wordle!
3. Fudge
4. Candy


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #94 - Five letter words redolent of a sweet tooth

1. Halva
2. Taffy - word used in USA for soft toffee that I learned from Wordle!
3. Fudge
4. Candy
5. Icing - a mixture of sugar with liquid or butter, typically flavored and colored, and used as a coating for cakes or cookies.


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #94 - Five letter words redolent of a sweet tooth

1. Halva
2. Taffy 
3. Fudge
4. Candy
5. Icing - a mixture of sugar with liquid or butter, typically flavored and colored, and used as a coating for cakes or cookies.
6. Honey


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #95: Five-letter French girls' names:

1. Aimée


----------



## Taggart

Theme #95: Five-letter French girls' names:

1. Aimée
2. Chloé


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #95: Five-letter French girls' names:

1. Aimée
2. Chloé 
3. Renée


----------



## starcat

Theme #95: Five-letter French girls' names:

1. Aimée
2. Chloé
3. Renée
4. Fleur


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #95: Five-letter French girls' names:

1. Aimée
2. Chloé
3. Renée
4. Fleur 
5. Zélie


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #95: Five-letter French girls' names:

1. Aimée
2. Chloé
3. Renée
4. Fleur 
5. Zélie 
6. Édith


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #96: 5+5 - Celebrities with five-letter first name and five-letter surname (does not have to be their real name)

1. Selma Hayek - actress


----------



## Philidor

Theme #96: 5+5 - Celebrities with five-letter first name and five-letter surname (does not have to be their real name)

1. Selma Hayek - actress
2. Arttt Rockk - Super Moderator

Ah, no, that's not working ...

Theme #96: 5+5 - Celebrities with five-letter first name and five-letter surname (does not have to be their real name)

1. Selma Hayek - actress
2. Nelly Sachs - Nobel Prize in Literature 1966


----------



## jegreenwood

Posts
#654 · 26 m ago

Theme #96: 5+5 - Celebrities with five-letter first name and five-letter surname (does not have to be their real name)

1. Selma Hayek - actress
2. Nelly Sachs - Nobel Prize in Literature 1966
3. Frank Capra - Film Director


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #96: 5+5 - Celebrities with five-letter first name and five-letter surname (does not have to be their real name)

1. Selma Hayek - actress
2. Nelly Sachs - Nobel Prize in Literature 1966 
3. Frank Capra - Film Director 
4. Errol Flynn - Raconteur, swordsman, breaker of hearts...


----------



## starcat

Theme #96: 5+5 - Celebrities with five-letter first name and five-letter surname (does not have to be their real name)

1. Selma Hayek - actress
2. Nelly Sachs - Nobel Prize in Literature 1966
3. Frank Capra - Film Director
4. Errol Flynn - Raconteur, swordsman, breaker of hearts...
5. James Joyce - Author


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #96: 5+5 - Celebrities with five-letter first name and five-letter surname (does not have to be their real name)

1. Selma Hayek - actress
2. Nelly Sachs - Nobel Prize in Literature 1966
3. Frank Capra - Film Director
4. Errol Flynn - Raconteur, swordsman, breaker of hearts...
5. James Joyce - Author 
6. David Niven - Actor


----------



## Philidor

. (Posted too late)


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #97 - Five letter words that describe either an actual facial expression or an emotion evident by the look on someone's face -

1. Smirk


----------



## SanAntone

Theme #97 - Five letter words that describe either an actual facial expression or an emotion evident by the look on someone's face -

1. Smirk
2. Shrug


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #97 - Five letter words that describe either an actual facial expression or an emotion evident by the look on someone's face -

1. Smirk 
2. Shrug
3. Frown


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #97 - Five letter words that describe either an actual facial expression or an emotion evident by the look on someone's face -

1. Smirk 
2. Shrug
3. Frown 
4. Smile


----------



## starcat

Theme #97 - Five letter words that describe either an actual facial expression or an emotion evident by the look on someone's face -

1. Smirk
2. Shrug
3. Frown
4. Smile
5. Anger


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #97 - Five letter words that describe either an actual facial expression or an emotion evident by the look on someone's face -

1. Smirk
2. Shrug
3. Frown
4. Smile
5. Anger 
6. Scowl


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #98 - Five letter words for things that you can do with either one or both hands - 

1. Write


----------



## starcat

Theme #98 - Five letter words for things that you can do with either one or both hands -

1. Write
2. Carry


----------



## Bulldog

Theme #98 - Five letter words for things that you can do with either one or both hands -

1. Write
2. Carry
3. Shave


----------



## Philidor

Theme #98 - Five letter words for things that you can do with either one or both hands -

1. Write
2. Carry
3. Shave
4. Play the Piano


----------



## Ingélou

No. 4 in post 669 is three words and the five-letter word on its own, 'piano', isn't something you can 'do' in the same way as the others.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Theme #98 - Five letter words for things that you can do with either one or both hands -

1. Write
2. Carry
3. Shave
4. Strum


----------



## Taggart

Theme #98 - Five letter words for things that you can do with either one or both hands -

1. Write
2. Carry
3. Shave
4. Strum 
5. Grasp


----------



## Ingélou

Theme #98 - Five letter words for things that you can do with either one or both hands -

1. Write
2. Carry
3. Shave
4. Strum
5. Grasp 
6. Knock


----------



## Ingélou

Hoping that Art Rock will launch the last round, Theme #100, after this one. 🌟 🌟🌟🌟🌟
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Theme #99 - 'Manner of speaking': five-letter adverbs which could be used to describe how someone says something.

1. Hotly


----------



## Taggart

Theme #99 - 'Manner of speaking': five-letter adverbs which could be used to describe how someone says something. 

1. Hotly 
2. Sadly


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #99 - 'Manner of speaking': five-letter adverbs which could be used to describe how someone says something.

1. Hotly
2. Sadly 
3. Coyly


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #99 - 'Manner of speaking': five-letter adverbs which could be used to describe how someone says something.

1. Hotly
2. Sadly 
3. Coyly 
4. Shyly


----------



## Philidor

Ingélou said:


> No. 4 in post 669 is three words and the five-letter word on its own, 'piano', isn't something you can 'do' in the same way as the others.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Silly me ... 😱


----------



## Art Rock

Philidor said:


> Silly me ... 😱


Join the club.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Theme #99 - 'Manner of speaking': five-letter adverbs which could be used to describe how someone says something.

1. Hotly
2. Sadly
3. Coyly
4. Shyly
5. Slyly

You're up, Art, knock it out of the park -


----------



## Art Rock

Theme #99 - 'Manner of speaking': five-letter adverbs which could be used to describe how someone says something.

1. Hotly
2. Sadly
3. Coyly
4. Shyly 
5. Slyly 
6. Madly


----------



## Art Rock

Ingélou said:


> Hoping that Art Rock will launch the last round, Theme #100, after this one. 🌟 🌟🌟🌟🌟


The *final theme *(huh huh 5-5 letters), #100: five letters cities, towns or villages in.... The Netherlands.

1. Heino


----------



## Shaughnessy

On behalf of all of us who have wasted so much time accomplishing so little allow me to say Congratulations! -


----------



## Shaughnessy

The *final theme *(huh huh 5-5 letters), #100: five letters cities, towns or villages in.... The Netherlands.

1. Heino 
2. Delft


----------



## Philidor

The *final theme *(huh huh 5-5 letters), #100: five letters cities, towns or villages in.... The Netherlands.

1. Heino
2. Delft 
3. Hoorn


----------



## Ingélou

The *final theme *(huh huh 5-5 letters), #100: five letters cities, towns or villages in.... The Netherlands.

1. Heino
2. Delft
3. Hoorn 
4. Gouda


----------



## Taggart

The *final theme *(huh huh 5-5 letters), #100: five letters cities, towns or villages in.... The Netherlands.

1. Heino
2. Delft
3. Hoorn
4. Gouda
5. Breda


----------



## Art Rock

The *final theme *(huh huh 5-5 letters), #100: five letters cities, towns or villages in.... The Netherlands.

1. Heino
2. Delft
3. Hoorn
4. Gouda
5. Breda
6. Sneek


----------



## Art Rock

THAT'S ALL FOLKS!


Thanks for playing.


----------

